# Product Review - The New PX6 Android 10 System



## DWTK

Hi all

Just installed a new android head unit in my TT . It's fantastic and makes the car look modern . So I originally had a older px3 android 4.4.4 system and it was rather slow and sound wasn't that great with my Bose system . But these units have come a long way now . The new px6 android 10 system are x4 faster and instant on boot and with the DSP ( digital sound processing ) the sound is amazing with Bose and extra rca for additional sub if required . I'm mainly using it for DAB and carplay ( wireless ) which is built in . It also has android auto built in ( wired ) . I did install and review video on YouTube showing pros and cons . Check it out . Link to unit is also in video .






Link to unit of AliExpress. Pay the extra shipping from Europe so you don't pay customs .

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400086013 ... 4c4dVFkZec

Let me know of any questions Will try and answer.


----------



## mrphengyang

Here is my android head unit. It's great so far. Yours looks bad ass.

Curious if you lose your radio station presets every couple of days. I mostly use android auto, but I've noticed the radio stations are reset every couple if days.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

mrphengyang said:


> Here is my android head unit. It's great so far. Yours looks bad ass.
> 
> Curious if you lose your radio station presets every couple of days. I mostly use android auto, but I've noticed the radio stations are reset every couple if days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haven't lost stations so far . How's your unit . I opted for one without cd drive in the end for more screen space .

You could try resetting the radio app in the settings . Clear the data and cache and see it that helps .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

Just need to install a launcher on it and will give it a more oem look  here a photo of mine


----------



## CurryMan

DWTK said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just installed a new android head unit in my TT . It's fantastic and makes the car look modern . So I originally had a older px3 android 4.4.4 system and it was rather slow and sound wasn't that great with my Bose system . But these units have come a long way now . The new px6 android 10 system are x4 faster and instant on boot and with the DSP ( digital sound processing ) the sound is amazing with Bose and extra rca for additional sub if required . I'm mainly using it for DAB and carplay ( wireless ) which is built in . It also has android auto built in ( wired ) . I did install and review video on YouTube showing pros and cons . Check it out . Link to unit is also in video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know of any questions Will try and answer.


Thanks for posting this, looks like a nice piece of kit. The screen is huge, can't believe how quickly it boots up. Presuming it does properly switch off and not cause any battery drain. Big Carplay fan here and I use a wired version for a while on my Alpine ILX-700 unit. I've always wanted wireless CarPlay for sheer convenience as I often forget my phone in the car. This is the first time one of these types of units has got me considering a change, great video review.

*Few questions if you can:*

- What's the display quality of the screen like in terms of colours? You mentioned you turned your contrast down in the video, are you happy with it now?

- How does the standard radio (non-DAB) sound?

- Does it support customised wallpaper? The launcher app looks good Knight-tts posted which I suspect you'll try.

- I use the "hey Siri" function a lot and have a dedicated button for it. Doesn't seem theirs a button for this, can you programme one of the steering buttons do you know? Alternatively it's a case of saying it through the mic which isn't too big a deal ..

- Is the GPS good on Carplay when you're using it? Does it track you accurately enough? Think you mentioned it uses the phones GPS rather than the external one provided with the unit. Wired Carplay used the phones internal GPS so I suspect using the phones is fine away.

- Do you have access to the play store for other apps such as Netflix, iPlayer etc?

- How does the unit handle multiple iPhones for Wireless Carplay? Does it connect to the last paired phone for example?

- Presuming the DSP makes a difference to sound quality? One of my concerns about these types of the head units is loss in sound quality as I have to admit my Alpine sounds very clear especially when at volume. I have non BOSE here but I do have an external subwoofer which I can see this unit can support.

Appreciate your feedback and an interesting proposition. Can't get over the size of that screen!  8)


----------



## barry_m2

Knight-tts said:


> Just need to install a launcher on it and will give it a more oem look  here a photo of mine


I put the same unit in my Roadster not long ago. Quite a nice little unit for the price. Was thinking of putting it in the 3.2 instead of the RNSE and AMI. Been really impressed with it so far.

I'll need to do the DAB arial mod if I do swap it though, as I don't like those ones that stick on the screen.

Let us know what Launcher you go for as I'm just using the same one as you have in your pic.


----------



## barry_m2

My 2p worth for the same head unit I've recently put in my Roadster...

My answers have a * against them.



CurryMan said:


> *Few questions if you can:*
> 
> - What's the display quality of the screen like in terms of colours? You mentioned you turned your contrast down in the video, are you happy with it now?
> *Good display. Very clear and good colours.
> 
> - How does the standard radio (non-DAB) sound?
> *Just the same as the standard head unit.
> 
> - Does it support customised wallpaper? The launcher app looks good Knight-tts posted which I suspect you'll try.
> *Not sure, haven't played that much
> 
> - I use the "hey Siri" function a lot and have a dedicated button for it. Doesn't seem theirs a button for this, can you programme one of the steering buttons do you know? Alternatively it's a case of saying it through the mic which isn't too big a deal ..
> *Yes, saying "hay Siri" works fine
> 
> - Is the GPS good on Carplay when you're using it? Does it track you accurately enough? Think you mentioned it uses the phones GPS rather than the external one provided with the unit. Wired Carplay used the phones internal GPS so I suspect using the phones is fine away.
> *CarPlay works perfect. Tracking is spot on too, I use mine wireless 99% of the time too.
> 
> - Do you have access to the play store for other apps such as Netflix, iPlayer etc?
> *Yes
> 
> - How does the unit handle multiple iPhones for Wireless Carplay? Does it connect to the last paired phone for example?
> *Not tried. It will auto-connect to the phone, but sometimes I find this might take a min or two. Other times its a few seconds.
> 
> - Presuming the DSP makes a difference to sound quality? One of my concerns about these types of the head units is loss in sound quality as I have to admit my Alpine sounds very clear especially when at volume. I have non BOSE here but I do have an external subwoofer which I can see this unit can support.
> * My Roadster has a basic no amp system in it, just door and tweeters, and it sound bloody amazing!!! So much better than the stock system. You can play around with equaliser settings.
> 
> Appreciate your feedback and an interesting proposition. Can't get over the size of that screen!  8)
> * Screensize was one of the main selling points for me, and that it looks so much nicer than a Kenwood or Pioneer unit as it made for the car. I'm not a massive Android fan, and not keen in it, but it seems to work well. I'd prefer a custom UI like Kenwood, Pioneer have, but you can't have everything I guess.


----------



## CurryMan

barry_m2 said:


> My 2p worth for the same head unit I've recently put in my Roadster...
> 
> My answers have a * against them.
> 
> 
> 
> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Few questions if you can:*
> 
> - What's the display quality of the screen like in terms of colours? You mentioned you turned your contrast down in the video, are you happy with it now?
> *Good display. Very clear and good colours.
> 
> - How does the standard radio (non-DAB) sound?
> *Just the same as the standard head unit.
> 
> - Does it support customised wallpaper? The launcher app looks good Knight-tts posted which I suspect you'll try.
> *Not sure, haven't played that much
> 
> - I use the "hey Siri" function a lot and have a dedicated button for it. Doesn't seem theirs a button for this, can you programme one of the steering buttons do you know? Alternatively it's a case of saying it through the mic which isn't too big a deal ..
> *Yes, saying "hay Siri" works fine
> 
> - Is the GPS good on Carplay when you're using it? Does it track you accurately enough? Think you mentioned it uses the phones GPS rather than the external one provided with the unit. Wired Carplay used the phones internal GPS so I suspect using the phones is fine away.
> *CarPlay works perfect. Tracking is spot on too, I use mine wireless 99% of the time too.
> 
> - Do you have access to the play store for other apps such as Netflix, iPlayer etc?
> *Yes
> 
> - How does the unit handle multiple iPhones for Wireless Carplay? Does it connect to the last paired phone for example?
> *Not tried. It will auto-connect to the phone, but sometimes I find this might take a min or two. Other times its a few seconds.
> 
> - Presuming the DSP makes a difference to sound quality? One of my concerns about these types of the head units is loss in sound quality as I have to admit my Alpine sounds very clear especially when at volume. I have non BOSE here but I do have an external subwoofer which I can see this unit can support.
> * My Roadster has a basic no amp system in it, just door and tweeters, and it sound bloody amazing!!! So much better than the stock system. You can play around with equaliser settings.
> 
> Appreciate your feedback and an interesting proposition. Can't get over the size of that screen!  8)
> * Screensize was one of the main selling points for me, and that it looks so much nicer than a Kenwood or Pioneer unit as it made for the car. I'm not a massive Android fan, and not keen in it, but it seems to work well. I'd prefer a custom UI like Kenwood, Pioneer have, but you can't have everything I guess.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback, all seems very positive. Lastly, do you know if the unit have auto dim functionality at night i.e when you turn your headlights on?

Much appreciated.


----------



## SeirraBravo

Hello folks, the head unit looks great! Main question I had was around taking phone calls.

So I currently have a Bose standard headunit set up that allows me to connect my phone for calls only and I have an aux which I believe was converted off the CD changer, it does come up with AUX on the dash when I use it.

What I wanted to know is if the original mic gets used when you change the head unit and if the calls are still good?

Can anyone post a link to this headunit at the best price, it looks non-branded and just going off of px6 android?


----------



## Cryptowhale123

mrphengyang said:


> Here is my android head unit. It's great so far. Yours looks bad ass.
> 
> Curious if you lose your radio station presets every couple of days. I mostly use android auto, but I've noticed the radio stations are reset every couple if days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How much was this mate? It looks fantastic


----------



## DWTK

Lots of questions on this post . Link to unit I got is in YouTube video description. One question on the YouTube channel was about TA ( time adjustment ) I believe the unit does have it see pics below . You can set the cabin size and delays on each speaker. I haven't played with settings on this . The cabin is pretty small so I don't know the added effect of this .


----------



## DWTK

SeirraBravo said:


> Hello folks, the head unit looks great! Main question I had was around taking phone calls.
> 
> So I currently have a Bose standard headunit set up that allows me to connect my phone for calls only and I have an aux which I believe was converted off the CD changer, it does come up with AUX on the dash when I use it.
> 
> What I wanted to know is if the original mic gets used when you change the head unit and if the calls are still good?
> 
> Can anyone post a link to this headunit at the best price, it looks non-branded and just going off of px6 android?


The car oem mic is not used . The android unit only uses the mic supplied ( I replaced with one from eBay ) . There is no need to swap to aux as it's internally managed by the android unit . That goes for car play or if your using default android Bluetooth for music steaming and calls


----------



## DWTK

CurryMan said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2p worth for the same head unit I've recently put in my Roadster...
> 
> My answers have a * against them.
> 
> 
> 
> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Few questions if you can:*
> 
> - What's the display quality of the screen like in terms of colours? You mentioned you turned your contrast down in the video, are you happy with it now?
> *Good display. Very clear and good colours.
> 
> - How does the standard radio (non-DAB) sound?
> *Just the same as the standard head unit.
> 
> - Does it support customised wallpaper? The launcher app looks good Knight-tts posted which I suspect you'll try.
> *Not sure, haven't played that much
> 
> - I use the "hey Siri" function a lot and have a dedicated button for it. Doesn't seem theirs a button for this, can you programme one of the steering buttons do you know? Alternatively it's a case of saying it through the mic which isn't too big a deal ..
> *Yes, saying "hay Siri" works fine
> 
> - Is the GPS good on Carplay when you're using it? Does it track you accurately enough? Think you mentioned it uses the phones GPS rather than the external one provided with the unit. Wired Carplay used the phones internal GPS so I suspect using the phones is fine away.
> *CarPlay works perfect. Tracking is spot on too, I use mine wireless 99% of the time too.
> 
> - Do you have access to the play store for other apps such as Netflix, iPlayer etc?
> *Yes
> 
> - How does the unit handle multiple iPhones for Wireless Carplay? Does it connect to the last paired phone for example?
> *Not tried. It will auto-connect to the phone, but sometimes I find this might take a min or two. Other times its a few seconds.
> 
> - Presuming the DSP makes a difference to sound quality? One of my concerns about these types of the head units is loss in sound quality as I have to admit my Alpine sounds very clear especially when at volume. I have non BOSE here but I do have an external subwoofer which I can see this unit can support.
> * My Roadster has a basic no amp system in it, just door and tweeters, and it sound bloody amazing!!! So much better than the stock system. You can play around with equaliser settings.
> 
> Appreciate your feedback and an interesting proposition. Can't get over the size of that screen!  8)
> * Screensize was one of the main selling points for me, and that it looks so much nicer than a Kenwood or Pioneer unit as it made for the car. I'm not a massive Android fan, and not keen in it, but it seems to work well. I'd prefer a custom UI like Kenwood, Pioneer have, but you can't have everything I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, all seems very positive. Lastly, do you know if the unit have auto dim functionality at night i.e when you turn your headlights on?
> 
> Much appreciated.
Click to expand...

There is auto brightness setting on the android pull down menu . I haven't noticed it . If using carplay the interface does switch from day colours to night colours . You can possibly add an app from play store to do this is you wanted also . But it would be based of time


----------



## DWTK

barry_m2 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to install a launcher on it and will give it a more oem look  here a photo of mine
> 
> 
> 
> I put the same unit in my Roadster not long ago. Quite a nice little unit for the price. Was thinking of putting it in the 3.2 instead of the RNSE and AMI. Been really impressed with it so far.
> 
> I'll need to do the DAB arial mod if I do swap it though, as I don't like those ones that stick on the screen.
> 
> Let us know what Launcher you go for as I'm just using the same one as you have in your pic.
Click to expand...

I tried this and it's a ball ache to do . Unclipping the back covering and putting back is nightmare . One of the tree clips always comes out then rattles . I messed up the soldering pads also . They come off very easy . Use low heat

One thing to note the dab unit aerial I got was a cheap usb from eBay . But I didn't use there aerial . I got a powered one from halfords and wires the power to ignition live like in video


----------



## DWTK

CurryMan said:


> DWTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Just installed a new android head unit in my TT . It's fantastic and makes the car look modern . So I originally had a older px3 android 4.4.4 system and it was rather slow and sound wasn't that great with my Bose system . But these units have come a long way now . The new px6 android 10 system are x4 faster and instant on boot and with the DSP ( digital sound processing ) the sound is amazing with Bose and extra rca for additional sub if required . I'm mainly using it for DAB and carplay ( wireless ) which is built in . It also has android auto built in ( wired ) . I did install and review video on YouTube showing pros and cons . Check it out . Link to unit is also in video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know of any questions Will try and answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this, looks like a nice piece of kit. The screen is huge, can't believe how quickly it boots up. Presuming it does properly switch off and not cause any battery drain. Big Carplay fan here and I use a wired version for a while on my Alpine ILX-700 unit. I've always wanted wireless CarPlay for sheer convenience as I often forget my phone in the car. This is the first time one of these types of units has got me considering a change, great video review.
> 
> *Few questions if you can:*
> 
> - What's the display quality of the screen like in terms of colours? You mentioned you turned your contrast down in the video, are you happy with it now?
> 
> - How does the standard radio (non-DAB) sound?
> 
> - Does it support customised wallpaper? The launcher app looks good Knight-tts posted which I suspect you'll try.
> 
> - I use the "hey Siri" function a lot and have a dedicated button for it. Doesn't seem theirs a button for this, can you programme one of the steering buttons do you know? Alternatively it's a case of saying it through the mic which isn't too big a deal ..
> 
> - Is the GPS good on Carplay when you're using it? Does it track you accurately enough? Think you mentioned it uses the phones GPS rather than the external one provided with the unit. Wired Carplay used the phones internal GPS so I suspect using the phones is fine away.
> 
> - Do you have access to the play store for other apps such as Netflix, iPlayer etc?
> 
> - How does the unit handle multiple iPhones for Wireless Carplay? Does it connect to the last paired phone for example?
> 
> - Presuming the DSP makes a difference to sound quality? One of my concerns about these types of the head units is loss in sound quality as I have to admit my Alpine sounds very clear especially when at volume. I have non BOSE here but I do have an external subwoofer which I can see this unit can support.
> 
> Appreciate your feedback and an interesting proposition. Can't get over the size of that screen!  8)
Click to expand...

Spot on with answers and yes you can change wallpaper . The one in video is one I downloaded via internet to stereo and then applied


----------



## CurryMan

Thanks everyone, some really good information. 

DWTK - I like the background you've used, it goes well with the OEM red. Good to know you can customise it too. Presume fitting to a non-bose car is just as straight forward. Great to see a unit like this support wireless carplay, definitely considering this as an option.


----------



## DWTK

Yeah fitting to non Bose should be same as fitting with Bose . For background I just googled on units browser for for black and red wallpaper. Hope it helps .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU

I've ordered this unit and should have it in the next week or so hopefully - it looks excellent and will certainly be a welcome refresh of the OEM unit.

Great video write up too - super helpful!


----------



## DWTK

Thanks . Let them know you want to be able to customise the mode/ carousel button . That's the only thing that really annoys me about the unit . When I drive I like to touch the display as little as possible . Having the mode button being able to be customised to the apps you use most frequently is much better . It can be done on a custom rom so they should be able to do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

Here's a another pic to give you perspective of actually how large the screen is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMan

DWTK said:


> Here's a another pic to give you perspective of actually how large the screen is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's truly immense! 8)

Last question from me, does the 'Z-Link' app auto connect successfully most times to your iPhone when you enter your vehicle? It looked super quick when it did on your video.


----------



## DWTK

It's quick I would say 15 sec or less . I hope they keep it updated with the iOS updates . I have Carlinkit in another car which does the same thing as zlink they keep updating apk and box firmware .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeirraBravo

Thanks for the link but can anyone explain the different options?!


----------



## DWTK

SeirraBravo said:


> Thanks for the link but can anyone explain the different options?!











This is the option I got . I didn't want the dvr camera . I already had reverse cam installed with previous unit and dab I bought from eBay 20quid and powered dab aerial from halfords . ( you might not need the powered aerial one comes with eBay usb unit )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU

there seems to be a range of software hardware upgrades you can add at cost

when ordering mine I went for wireless carplay and dsp (digital sound processor) to improve audio quality

I wasn't interested in cameras etc...


----------



## Cooter

Just about to order this, looks good, added my optionals as dab,frontcam,wireless carplay,obd and sound processer, and if it's worth the extra tenner the IPS screen option?? Also I assume a sim card can be connected to this thing. I've used similar head units before and it just seems easier to have them directly connected to wifi rather than messing about with phones.

I'm not entirely clear on the shipping from Europe thing though, doesn't give me any options at the shopping cart/delivery?

eta...sorted the europe delivery thing


----------



## DWTK

Cooter said:


> Just about to order this, looks good, added my optionals as dab,frontcam,wireless carplay,obd and sound processer, and if it's worth the extra tenner the IPS screen option?? Also I assume a sim card can be connected to this thing. I've used similar head units before and it just seems easier to have them directly connected to wifi rather than messing about with phones.
> 
> I'm not entirely clear on the shipping from Europe thing though, doesn't give me any options at the shopping cart/delivery?
> 
> eta...sorted the europe delivery thing


There is no direct sim card slot . But it has 5 usbs so you can add USB modem. I wouldn't bother really with SIM card . If your using carplay / android auto it will use phones internet connection automatically . To perform updates / install offline maps just in case I would be close enough to house to use home WiFi to download . For Europe delivery it's a separate product . Not option on checkout as you would expect . In the add description click the map pic and it will take you too it . IPS screen is default for the option I have shown above . Defo need that . TFT touch screen is old tech and doesn't have that tablet glass finish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Diederik

Hey! 
I ordered my unit from Aliexpress from the same buyer as yours. 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSL1k8

The problem is that the LCD isn't attached to the plastic panel and there are zero screws. Could somebody help me out? The seller is very unfriendly and not helpful. 
Maybe examples of wich screws to use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DWTK

Jan Diederik said:


> Hey!
> I ordered my unit from Aliexpress from the same buyer as yours.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSL1k8
> 
> The problem is that the LCD isn't attached to the plastic panel and there are zero screws. Could somebody help me out? The seller is very unfriendly and not helpful.
> Maybe examples of wich screws to use?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That's not right . You can see from my video it's screwed in . Must have missed quality control . Message them and send screws . From my video you can see it was screwed in . Tell them you came from Ishy modz review . I will send them a message as well . They well give some money off also . For every good experience there will a bad one. Make sure you guys buy on credit card . AliExpress will intervene and help but only give you 50 quid max . If on credit card you can get a full refund .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notreallyhere

Am very tempted by this unit, currently have the Pioneer DA120 as was fitted when I bought the car but this seems like a great upgrade on that.

Do you know if the current mic and steering wheel connections would work or do they need changing? I'd be doing this fitment myself and need to swot up on what's needed


----------



## DWTK

notreallyhere said:


> Am very tempted by this unit, currently have the Pioneer DA120 as was fitted when I bought the car but this seems like a great upgrade on that.
> 
> Do you know if the current mic and steering wheel connections would work or do they need changing? I'd be doing this fitment myself and need to swot up on what's needed


If you watch the video it explains it . It comes with another mic . But all steering wheel buttons work . Only play /pause I can't get to work ok carplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU

Massive thanks to DWTK here and here are some pics of my install from scratch (previously just the Symphony HU).

Delivery was 10days from ordering (considering Christmas and New Year were in between)

Install was super easy but I elected to not install all the USB ports and have hidden off all but 1 (the one for CarPlay as I find the wireless CarPlay a little slow to respond)

Took about 90mins all in and it's the first stereo I have fitted to a car in many many years.

I opted for the wireless CarPlay and DSP unit and the sound it vastly improved over OEM.

I also didn't install any of the AV / Camera leads as these weren't required


----------



## DWTK

Good job loving the Now 100 . Takes me back . Does the carplay connection get faster after first boot . Mine connects pretty quick . Did you get the px6 also


----------



## X5TUU

Yes it was slower at first but now after half a dozen or so boots it's near instant on.

Yeah it's the PX6 unit - I'm super pleased with it


----------



## CurryMan

X5TUU said:


> Massive thanks to DWTK here and here are some pics of my install from scratch (previously just the Symphony HU).
> 
> Delivery was 10days from ordering (considering Christmas and New Year were in between)
> 
> Install was super easy but I elected to not install all the USB ports and have hidden off all but 1 (the one for CarPlay as I find the wireless CarPlay a little slow to respond)
> 
> Took about 90mins all in and it's the first stereo I have fitted to a car in many many years.
> 
> I opted for the wireless CarPlay and DSP unit and the sound it vastly improved over OEM.
> 
> I also didn't install any of the AV / Camera leads as these weren't required


That looks really good, thanks for sharing X5TUU 

When you say CarPlay is a little slow to respond, do you mean whilst auto connecting on start up or in general? Curious to know if you've experienced any delays whilst using wireless CarPlay.


----------



## Iceblue

Looks great - Do all the steering wheel controls work and did you have to install a separate microphone for voice controls and for receiving and making phone calls.


----------



## X5TUU

CurryMan said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to DWTK here and here are some pics of my install from scratch (previously just the Symphony HU).
> 
> Delivery was 10days from ordering (considering Christmas and New Year were in between)
> 
> Install was super easy but I elected to not install all the USB ports and have hidden off all but 1 (the one for CarPlay as I find the wireless CarPlay a little slow to respond)
> 
> Took about 90mins all in and it's the first stereo I have fitted to a car in many many years.
> 
> I opted for the wireless CarPlay and DSP unit and the sound it vastly improved over OEM.
> 
> I also didn't install any of the AV / Camera leads as these weren't required
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really good, thanks for sharing X5TUU
> 
> When you say CarPlay is a little slow to respond, do you mean whilst auto connecting on start up or in general? Curious to know if you've experienced any delays whilst using wireless CarPlay.
Click to expand...

The wireless CarPlay is a little slow to respond - the wired is very fast - I dont have a OEM wireless CarPlay system to benchmark against as this may be normal as its bluetooth essentially. The wired CarPlay response is just as fast if not faster than the factory CarPlay setup in my Octavia and Golf.


----------



## X5TUU

Iceblue said:


> Looks great - Do all the steering wheel controls work and did you have to install a separate microphone for voice controls and for receiving and making phone calls.


Yes, all steering controls work as normal and expected - this is thanks to a canbus module box provided as part of the wiring - this also updates some of the info on the binnacle like radio station etc...

I did install the mic that came with it - it is squeezed into the small cavity above the rev counter and the wire hidden - I tested it from both passenger and driver seats and it was picking up decent levels but time will tell if it needs relocation (I was avoiding the courtesy light location being a roadster due to wind noise from there).


----------



## Cooter

Looks great. What was your route for the mic? Realise it's not far from rear of unit to rev counter but just wondering, I've never delved into that area before.

Also, I'm really new to this carplay stuff. Is it easy and straight forward? My van has a similar unit in but it works independently with its own SIM card dongle. I also use Samsung android phones, is that an issue?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## DWTK

There's enough room for you out your fingers in better the steering wheel and cluster . And it's a short distance from the other side to the stereo gap . I would recommend getting a stick on type of mic from eBay the one they provide is a clip on type .

Carplay works all from the phone . In essence the stereo is just a monitor the processing, GPS , internet is all done from the phone . So need for the unit to have any independent internet . It's pretty easy once you set it up. I have another carplay video I did for more evoque . It gives a bit more an explanation of carplay


----------



## Iceblue

Given that the phone effectively powers the functionality of car play (maps, spotify and other apps on your Iphone) in the unit via bluetooth how does this impact the power draw on your phone. Also does the wired car play and android auto also charge your phone when the phone is wired via USB to the unit.

Finally I note a buyer was having difficulty with your supplier as the contents of the unit box failed to include some screw fittings and the supplier refused to rectify. Has this been resolved as I note the supplier has gone dead on your youtube comments unless I missed something.


----------



## DWTK

CarPlay is via Bluetooth and WiFi . And it not bad . Haven't done a super long drive on just WiFi . Plus I have a iPhone X which is coming to 4 years so battery is shot . In wired carplay the usb 2 power limitation means it won't charge your phone but won't drain it either so it stays at what ever you plug in at . One thing to note is one of the usb is for charging your phone only and has higher output . You could in theory use that to charge your phone and use the wireless carplay .

Regarding seller I have told him to fix situation with Jan. My unit was fully assembled. The whole point of review and centralising all the comments for this unit is so everyone gets a good experience and we as a TT community can push for more customisation / fixes to seller


----------



## X5TUU

Mine came with the surround detached from the screen - its 5 small screws and a 20second job to put it on

Had the roof off yesterday and the display was very readable.

I also tested the mic with the roof off, driving and blowers on full and the other person could hear me fine. the clip on mike does look very cheap so I may still replace it at some point but for the moment it is working well.

I do wonder about battery drain as the HU seems to be instant on - so I am not sure if it actually fully shuts down on engine/acc off. Time will tell.


----------



## DWTK

Looks like a fair few have purchases this unit now . My original intention was to build a community around the unit . Would like to start making list of additional software / bug feature list specific for the TT and see if we can get the seller to make these improvements. The unit itself is quite generic and I don't think they get much feedback to help improve the unit to customers . Personally I want the mode button to be customisable to apps I choose rather than the factory ones


----------



## SeirraBravo

I'm literally waiting to get paid to order one! But I'm a bit of an OCD freak so wouldn't want the mic showing anywhere it might not look OEM.

Only other place I was thinking was up on the roof lining against the door seal, it's where they were stock on a lot of mercedes from a decade ago.

Part of me wishes it was a touch cheaper because I want to buy some body styling parts it's being prioritised over, too many things to buy!


----------



## X5TUU

SeirraBravo said:


> I'm literally waiting to get paid to order one! But I'm a bit of an OCD freak so wouldn't want the mic showing anywhere it might not look OEM.
> 
> Only other place I was thinking was up on the roof lining against the door seal, it's where they were stock on a lot of mercedes from a decade ago.
> 
> Part of me wishes it was a touch cheaper because I want to buy some body styling parts it's being prioritised over, too many things to buy!


Dont post the mic there, its the single worst position for a mic in a car due to noise leakage from wind and movement. Chances are those on the Mercedes were ultrasonic mics for the alarm.

On a hard top the best place for a mic is next to the courtesy light


----------



## SeirraBravo

X5TUU said:


> SeirraBravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm literally waiting to get paid to order one! But I'm a bit of an OCD freak so wouldn't want the mic showing anywhere it might not look OEM.
> 
> Only other place I was thinking was up on the roof lining against the door seal, it's where they were stock on a lot of mercedes from a decade ago.
> 
> Part of me wishes it was a touch cheaper because I want to buy some body styling parts it's being prioritised over, too many things to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont post the mic there, its the single worst position for a mic in a car due to noise leakage from wind and movement. Chances are those on the Mercedes were ultrasonic mics for the alarm.
> 
> On a hard top the best place for a mic is next to the courtesy light
Click to expand...

Haha thanks! you saved me there for sure, I'll see what I can do to have it pop out by the courtesy light, just hope the route isn't a pain. Do you think any other mics work ok other than the foam ones? I don't want a foam bobble sticking out visible?


----------



## wyx

Knight-tts said:


> Just need to install a launcher on it and will give it a more oem look  here a photo of mine


I like this. Help me please, which app is this and if possible , export me the settings file.


----------



## wyx

Found it.
Agama.


----------



## Knight-tts

wyx said:


> Found it.
> Agama.


That's the one 8)


----------



## X5TUU

SeirraBravo said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeirraBravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm literally waiting to get paid to order one! But I'm a bit of an OCD freak so wouldn't want the mic showing anywhere it might not look OEM.
> 
> Only other place I was thinking was up on the roof lining against the door seal, it's where they were stock on a lot of mercedes from a decade ago.
> 
> Part of me wishes it was a touch cheaper because I want to buy some body styling parts it's being prioritised over, too many things to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont post the mic there, its the single worst position for a mic in a car due to noise leakage from wind and movement. Chances are those on the Mercedes were ultrasonic mics for the alarm.
> 
> On a hard top the best place for a mic is next to the courtesy light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thanks! you saved me there for sure, I'll see what I can do to have it pop out by the courtesy light, just hope the route isn't a pain. Do you think any other mics work ok other than the foam ones? I don't want a foam bobble sticking out visible?
Click to expand...

Any mic with a 3.5mm connection will work - loads of subtle and non-foam ones on eBay / Amazon / Ali / wish / etc...


----------



## SeirraBravo

Has anyone hooked up a reversing camera to this and can they comment on if it works well? I don't have sensors so want to buy one. I also don't want one that takes one of the current license plate holder ports as I have two super bright LEDs in there.

And last question does this alone improve the sound on a bose system?


----------



## DWTK

I have done a reverse cam install but it was bad . I wouldn't recommend what i got . Need to change it at some point .

This is what I got . https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170-Car-Rear ... 890.l49292

Also unit alone sounds good with Bose . Better than stock


----------



## armran




----------



## Jan Diederik

Hi guys!

I wanted to give you guys a small update about the incomplete package. Long story short, the seller didn't believe that the package was incomplete and wanted me to send the whole package back. And thus paying for the shipping costs. I installed the px6, but have a question. When turning the unit on, I'm hearing a high pitch peep which is becoming louder, when the volume is at zero. Also in between sounds I'm hearing this sound. Does anybody know If I did something wrong? 
I also have a question about the wireless carplay; the last couple times it didn't connect even after waiting for 5 minutes. The only option to connect it, is to switch the engine of and in again. Then it will connect correctly....

In general Im happy about the unit, it fits much better than the OEM and when working correctly, the Carplay option is a lifesaver!

Thanks in advance!!

Greetz


----------



## SeirraBravo

Jan Diederik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I wanted to give you guys a small update about the incomplete package. Long story short, the seller didn't believe that the package was incomplete and wanted me to send the whole package back. And thus paying for the shipping costs. I installed the px6, but have a question. When turning the unit on, I'm hearing a high pitch peep which is becoming louder, when the volume is at zero. Also in between sounds I'm hearing this sound. Does anybody know If I did something wrong?
> I also have a question about the wireless carplay; the last couple times it didn't connect even after waiting for 5 minutes. The only option to connect it, is to switch the engine of and in again. Then it will connect correctly....
> 
> In general Im happy about the unit, it fits much better than the OEM and when working correctly, the Carplay option is a lifesaver!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Greetz


Thanks for the update as I've been so 50/50 whilst its "on sale" I didnt realise with shipping it comes to £300 for DSP and CarPlay, you can get an established brand name for that and even more available if you go 2nd hand.

Honestly ruining me the mixed responses on these, when I thought it was £250 that makes a considerable difference.

I read in the post some people say the wired CarPlay is slow to be fair, that doesn't concern me too much, would be happy to connect my phone.

*Edit I've just ordered it and opted for the Bluetooth 5 option, IPS screen, OBD as well. I wanted that 9" screen tbh, I was suckered by it. Hope it comes in one piece now!

Bit of sod's law to be honest, just found this one that is 6GB ram and 128GB rom https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001 ... 2815hKGczB


----------



## wyx

armran said:


> https://youtu.be/-WwvADw0ACk


This is what one of my friends also did. This is a fake, uses external device (android, Windows7, whatever) to project the image to the RNS-E video in. And there is a simple touchcreen replaced/built-in besides.
It is not worth the time and money, a simple Android headunit is more powerful and stable and does not require more addtional space.


----------



## CurryMan

I'll be awaiting your review with interest when you've received and installed your unit. I'm also in the 50/50 camp regarding the reviews ... interesting to see it's now offering Bluetooth 5.0, presuming that's updated from before.

The 6GB Ram / 128GB Rom version you found below doesn't look like it includes Wireless CarPlay, so if that's something you want then you've definitely made the right choice.

Keep us updated. 



SeirraBravo said:


> Thanks for the update as I've been so 50/50 whilst its "on sale" I didnt realise with shipping it comes to £300 for DSP and CarPlay, you can get an established brand name for that and even more available if you go 2nd hand.
> 
> Honestly ruining me the mixed responses on these, when I thought it was £250 that makes a considerable difference.
> 
> I read in the post some people say the wired CarPlay is slow to be fair, that doesn't concern me too much, would be happy to connect my phone.
> 
> *Edit I've just ordered it and opted for the Bluetooth 5 option, IPS screen, OBD as well. I wanted that 9" screen tbh, I was suckered by it. Hope it comes in one piece now!
> 
> Bit of sod's law to be honest, just found this one that is 6GB ram and 128GB rom https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001 ... 2815hKGczB


----------



## X5TUU

Have to admit I am loving the HU. Im so pleased I opted for this vs a branded smaller unit and the fascia adapter.

My other half has used the TT recently and finds wireless CarPlay absolutely fine so maybe I was judging it too harshly based on the wired equivalent.

The included mic continues to be excellent and unhindered for calls, volumes and speech levels are perfectly acceptable and again comparable to (and in fairness exceeded a number of) OEM examples I have had across multiple manufacturers in recent years.

I am using the stock skin/theme whatever its classed as, as frankly I know zero about android being an wholly Apple household.


----------



## Franco300zx

SeirraBravo said:


> I'm literally waiting to get paid to order one! But I'm a bit of an OCD freak so wouldn't want the mic showing anywhere it might not look OEM.
> 
> Only other place I was thinking was up on the roof lining against the door seal, it's where they were stock on a lot of mercedes from a decade ago.
> 
> Part of me wishes it was a touch cheaper because I want to buy some body styling parts it's being prioritised over, too many things to buy!


I have fitted the mic previously next to the steering housing and it was hardly visible in an Alfa GT V6 and it was hardly visible and worked well. Wonder how visible it will be in the TT


----------



## SeirraBravo

CurryMan said:


> I'll be awaiting your review with interest when you've received and installed your unit. I'm also in the 50/50 camp regarding the reviews ... interesting to see it's now offering Bluetooth 5.0, presuming that's updated from before.
> 
> The 6GB Ram / 128GB Rom version you found below doesn't look like it includes Wireless CarPlay, so if that's something you want then you've definitely made the right choice.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> Hey Curryman,
> 
> I ended up getting the unit below and cancelling my other order! This is because it had more ram and a bigger rom as well as 8 faster cores than the px6. It also comes with a reversing camera worth £20. When I asked on facebook someone commented it's not bad. When I get the unit I'll take a video and share, hopefully it works well. Lastly I was annoyed that it might not have carplay... but it has split screen which means I can have spotify and navigation up, as well as google maps. What more do I need other than taking phone calls or occasionally someone wanting to watch a video?
> It will take much longer to come I anticipate as there are as speedy delivery options, nevertheless I will update when I've got it and it's in. I also plan to add an additional amp and sub, can take a video of that if people are interested. I imagine there any many already!


----------



## IPG3.6

Quick question about the control icons on the left. Can their colour be changed to your liking or are they only red :?:


----------



## Cooter

Just had this installed yesterday....
https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-tt-android-10 ... m-pbx70att

Installation was fairly straight forward although the little clips on each side of the unit that locks it into the dash were a slightly different shape than my standard audi "navigation" unit, so they had to be altered a bit to get it to clip/lock into place. Other than that no problems, could have done with a general installation/wiring guide but it's all pretty much plug&go. Optional added dashcam and mic both mounted by mirror on windscreen. Optional 4g dongle awaiting simcard in the next day or so. Reversing cam to be installed at a later date. Bose system all up and running fine and actually sounds a lot better than standard. Unit boot up time is a very decent couple of seconds at present.

At this point I'm still playing around with it and setting things up but first impressions are pretty good for what it costs.


----------



## SeirraBravo

Cooter said:


> Just had this installed yesterday....
> https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-tt-android-10 ... m-pbx70att
> 
> Installation was fairly straight forward although the little clips on each side of the unit that locks it into the dash were a slightly different shape than my standard audi "navigation" unit, so they had to be altered a bit to get it to clip/lock into place. Other than that no problems, could have done with a general installation/wiring guide but it's all pretty much plug&go. Optional added dashcam and mic both mounted by mirror on windscreen. Optional 4g dongle awaiting simcard in the next day or so. Reversing cam to be installed at a later date. Bose system all up and running fine and actually sounds a lot better than standard. Unit boot up time is a very decent couple of seconds at present.
> 
> At this point I'm still playing around with it and setting things up but first impressions are pretty good for what it costs.


Cooter did you get the carplay dongle, do you know if it works off of the GPS on your phone or did you install the antenna, I wanted to avoid sticking something to my window!


----------



## Cooter

SeirraBravo said:


> Cooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had this installed yesterday....
> https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-tt-android-10 ... m-pbx70att
> 
> Installation was fairly straight forward although the little clips on each side of the unit that locks it into the dash were a slightly different shape than my standard audi "navigation" unit, so they had to be altered a bit to get it to clip/lock into place. Other than that no problems, could have done with a general installation/wiring guide but it's all pretty much plug&go. Optional added dashcam and mic both mounted by mirror on windscreen. Optional 4g dongle awaiting simcard in the next day or so. Reversing cam to be installed at a later date. Bose system all up and running fine and actually sounds a lot better than standard. Unit boot up time is a very decent couple of seconds at present.
> 
> At this point I'm still playing around with it and setting things up but first impressions are pretty good for what it costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooter did you get the carplay dongle, do you know if it works off of the GPS on your phone or did you install the antenna, I wanted to avoid sticking something to my window!
Click to expand...

Hi SeirraBravo, no I didn't go for the carplay, must admit I'm not clued up with it so I went for the separate sim card dongle so the head units independently online and no messing about with phones. Something I'm used to in my other vehicle.

Anyway, more of a question than an answer.......Re GPS, my installer asked if my original factory unit had navigation which it did but I'm not sure it had GPS, being a very basic "Audi Navigation" that requires a cd. However, he plugged what looked like a small blue connector into the rear of the new unit and said that was the audi factory GPS connection and I wouldn't need the xtrons GPS plugged in. Great I thought, no need for anything to be stuck on the windscreen, but for some reason apps like Waze are saying that I've no GPS connection.


----------



## SeirraBravo

I would advise looking up how to use your phone as a wifi hotspot" and connecting your screen to your phones wifi. I have a feeling that could work, although unsure!


----------



## Neo24

Got the Same headunit today in the mail.

Before i had 2 different ones - they looked the same but were different and didnt work well. This here whatsoever works great till now. The only thing which is missing is the double fakra for the fm antenna - this wasn't included in the box i got.


----------



## SeirraBravo

As in did you order the same one as the in the link on the 1st page? How did you have the commitment to have 2 bad ones to risking a 3rd!


----------



## Neo24

i just was so feed up with my old rsne - i just listen to Spotify and then i used always Waze on my iPhone while i was driving.

I really like my tt and there is no reason to switch the car - 100.000 km with out any defect whatsoever .. but the radio was not anywhere near beeing okay.

I ordered first the unit which was described in another topic - and this didnt work - i had high pitch noise - so i sent it back - and got a full refund on aliexpres

then i ordern a px6 unit from wondefoo - this was shit and didnt had any sound - i sent it back but i had to cover the shipping costs to china - bummer that i can't do a review on aliexepress :-(

I was nearly to give up and stay with the rsne but then i found the youtube video of this unit and said - hey give it another try.

it works overall very good - little things i have to adjust still ...


----------



## SeirraBravo

My Teyes CC2 plus just arrived just to give indication of UK shipping time. Will have a video up in 2 weeks.

Initial thoughts, well packaged and branded. Cautiously optimistic and terrified it will be sh*t as well.


----------



## Neo24

I wonder what the future will be with software updates and stuff

I don't believe in a long time Support from Chinese resellers


----------



## Jan Diederik

Neo24 said:


> i just was so feed up with my old rsne - i just listen to Spotify and then i used always Waze on my iPhone while i was driving.
> 
> I really like my tt and there is no reason to switch the car - 100.000 km with out any defect whatsoever .. but the radio was not anywhere near beeing okay.
> 
> I ordered first the unit which was described in another topic - and this didnt work - i had high pitch noise - so i sent it back - and got a full refund on aliexpres
> 
> then i ordern a px6 unit from wondefoo - this was shit and didnt had any sound - i sent it back but i had to cover the shipping costs to china - bummer that i can't do a review on aliexepress :-(
> 
> I was nearly to give up and stay with the rsne but then i found the youtube video of this unit and said - hey give it another try.
> 
> it works overall very good - little things i have to adjust still ...


I also have this high pitched noise on this HU, the Chinese reseller is really shite with support. Do you know if its fixable? Because the seller is basically saying that I'm lying, even as a response in the Ali-express review he says that im lying. The HU has connection issues,--> bluetooth and CarPlay connection issues. Really shite and bummer that I lost 300 pounds.


----------



## Neo24

Which unit did u buy ?


----------



## Jan Diederik

I've bought the same as the topic starter, px6 with the wireless carplay function. 
€ 189,45 15％ Off | Android 10 5 * Usb PX6 4 + 64G 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uWfcNv


----------



## Neo24

Jan Diederik said:


> I've bought the same as the topic starter, px6 with the wireless carplay function.
> € 189,45 15％ Off | Android 10 5 * Usb PX6 4 + 64G
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_uWfcNv


i got the same. do u have the dsp ? 
Well in another topic somebody suggested that there is a minus signal somewhere near some of the connecitons. Im not sure about that u can try to put tape around them and look if it gets better. 
I couldnt find a solution to the first unit i bought which had also that problem. And i had this high pitch nois always even there wasnt playing any muisc and it got louder when the rpm of the car engine when it was running got higher - i think there was a fault on the mainboard. I opened a case on aliexpress and sent it back.


----------



## Mvtt

FYI for any non-Bose people. Tried a non-Bose install of this head unit on my 2013 TT. CarPlay syncs up fine after connecting Bluetooth and then link. Canbus steering controls work after some factory setting config (had to select 22 simple Audi). Minor issue of FM converter not matching up. Unfortunately the major problem is, there is no sound at all. Perhaps this wasn't made for a non-Bose setup? ie. no rca involved with current HU (symphony). 
Have contacted the seller (same seller from alibaba in this post).


----------



## surfinbear

I've spent months debating this factory head unit switch out...this post pushed me over the top and I'm onboard.

Quick question: *Has anyone linked this unit, the one video reviewed by Ish Modz, up to an external amplifier(s) (hopefully one of quality)?*

I know other members have had great results spending more on a brand name stereo for there amped up systems (Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood, etc.);, however, I'd have to spend 4 x the price to match the Android 10.0 sold by OWTosin.


----------



## Mvtt

Never mind my previous post. Sound works fine. I'd neglected putting all the rca plugs together. Must've been too excited.


----------



## Mvtt

surfinbear said:


> Quick question: *Has anyone linked this unit, the one video reviewed by Ish Modz, up to an external amplifier(s) (hopefully one of quality)?*


Yes, sort of. pioneer amp driving the sub. Pro install for that bit.


----------



## SeirraBravo

@surfinbear

I've got a JL 500/1v1 hooked up to a JL 15" W0 (which I need to downsize).

Will update when install is finished!

But I got the Teyes CC2 Plus.


----------



## surfinbear

Thank you for confirming the usability with an amp! I just ordered the highest quality PX6 with all the options.

Please keep the pictures coming (if appropriate on this thread...I'm newbie from across the pond). I'm excited to learn how others have mounted their amps and subwoofers and/or how it sounds with this style head unit.


----------



## Neo24

I came around another issue with the device - it's that the clips on the plastic frame don't hold the radio in place

Mine is always sliding a little bit down and then I have a huge gap on the top of the radio to the cockpit

Did somebody expierience that problem before

It's quite anoying


----------



## wyx

I also got the new headunit, connected its sub part to Jensen alx3000, created a selfmade special wooden "box" for this on the spare-wheel rack, everything is fine.
4 Ohm, 80W real sub, nice sound.


----------



## wyx

Neo24 said:


> I came around another issue with the device - it's that the clips on the plastic frame don't hold the radio in place
> 
> Mine is always sliding a little bit down and then I have a huge gap on the top of the radio to the cockpit
> 
> Did somebody expierience that problem before
> 
> It's quite anoying


Same issue with mine, I need to cut the right side clips to push it in, now is more or less fix.
This is the chinese quailty.


----------



## surfinbear

Mvtt said:


> surfinbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sort of. pioneer amp driving the sub. Pro install for that bit.
Click to expand...

@ Mvtt: How does that Audison subwoofer and pre-fab enclosure sound? Do you keep the truck floor liner placed on top of it?

I was going to go all out custom; however, that Audison box fits nice and would save days of my labor.


----------



## CurryMan

Neo24 said:


> I came around another issue with the device - it's that the clips on the plastic frame don't hold the radio in place
> 
> Mine is always sliding a little bit down and then I have a huge gap on the top of the radio to the cockpit
> 
> Did somebody expierience that problem before
> 
> It's quite anoying


Been following this thread with interest and close to pulling the trigger.

Surprised to see your fitment issues, most reviews on AliExpress website are positive regarding the product. 
Hope you manage to get it sorted, must be annoying with the gap hopefully seller can help...

Question for those who hooked this up to an amp/sub - did you use the Blue wire on the loom here as the signal on which is used to power the antenna box? 
Wire 8 in picture: https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Hfa6170b5e27 ... &hash=4012

My concern is that this only sends a signal when the radio is selected as it's labelled as a 'Auto ANT - Amplifier Control Cable' - easy enough for me to check but would save me some wiring if anyone knows. If that's the case it would be no good for an AMP turn on signal.


----------



## SeirraBravo

The fittment on the TEYES is extremely tight both top and bottom. I've only had it in a week and one of the 2 clips at the bottom broke. It's not budged at all really!

I've started a thread for the TEYES CC2 PLUS, I'd strongly recommend it to be honest.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2007275

Inc. Link to video review I've made. Thanks again to ish mods for starting this thread!!!


----------



## jazzor

For these 9in head units, what i did was undo the 3 screws that hold the tablet to the frame, install the "empty" frame and then just snuggle the tablet into the frame without any screws. Never had an issue with it coming off or getting loose, and it makes modding and tinkering a breeze.


----------



## Mvtt

Neo24 said:


> I came around another issue with the device - it's that the clips on the plastic frame don't hold the radio in place
> 
> Mine is always sliding a little bit down and then I have a huge gap on the top of the radio to the cockpit
> 
> Did somebody expierience that problem before
> 
> It's quite anoying


Yeh mine is sliding down too. Noticeable gap on top. Figured it was because I'd taken it out and put back in a few times... 
If anyone can demo a fix, that would be great!

In the meantime I've propped it up a bit by sliding this bottom bit out. A manky solution though really.


----------



## Mvtt

surfinbear said:


> Mvtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surfinbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sort of. pioneer amp driving the sub. Pro install for that bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ Mvtt: How does that Audison subwoofer and pre-fab enclosure sound? Do you keep the truck floor liner placed on top of it?
> I was going to go all out custom; however, that Audison box fits nice and would save days of my labor.
Click to expand...

The enclosed Audison sub sounds great. Get it. 
Yes I kept the floor on top. The pros did have to modify the foam to fit it nicely though.


----------



## Neo24

Mvtt said:


> Neo24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came around another issue with the device - it's that the clips on the plastic frame don't hold the radio in place
> 
> Mine is always sliding a little bit down and then I have a huge gap on the top of the radio to the cockpit
> 
> Did somebody expierience that problem before
> 
> It's quite anoying
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh mine is sliding down too. Noticeable gap on top. Figured it was because I'd taken it out and put back in a few times...
> If anyone can demo a fix, that would be great!
> 
> In the meantime I've propped it up a bit by sliding this bottom bit out. A manky solution though really.
Click to expand...

I managed to solve the problem with the headunit sliding down by pushing the USB plugs underneath it to hold it up

So far okay and doesn't look that stupid also

I changed in the factory settings the stw control to can controls - so every butting on the steering wheel can be used to do specific commands I changed the mode that by one press I come to the homescreen

What I don't like is that I can't lower the volume in car play when the navigation voice is speaking / apple maps sounds okay but the girls voice of Google maps or ways sounds bad and to loud - anybody has the same problem or a workaround ?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzor

Does anyone know how to disable the "INSERT PHONE" message that pops up on the DIS? I have a custom android unit and I do not need the stock bluetooth.

I have a vagcom and tried disabling the handsfree but it does not remove this message.


----------



## barry_m2

Have any of you guys had issues with the standard Audi Bluetooth call on these headunits?

I'm connected to the cars standard Bluetooth and when making or taking a call, I can't hear the caller, but they can hear me.

Obviously something to do with the speaker connection but I'm not sure what!?


----------



## Neo24

U can't connect the headuit to the Audi Bluetooth device

The Audi bt is missing the mic in on the back of the Android head unit - the wiring is not made for that at all

What u have to do is connect he Android unit to ur phone

If it's on car play it's working automatic - if u use the Bluetooth calling app u should see ur phone connected there and should be able to call and browse ur phone book


----------



## Neo24

jazzor said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the "INSERT PHONE" message that pops up on the DIS? I have a custom android unit and I do not need the stock bluetooth.
> 
> I have a vagcom and tried disabling the handsfree but it does not remove this message.


Anybody found a solution to that ?


----------



## barry_m2

Neo24 said:


> U can't connect the headuit to the Audi Bluetooth device
> 
> The Audi bt is missing the mic in on the back of the Android head unit - the wiring is not made for that at all
> 
> What u have to do is connect he Android unit to ur phone
> 
> If it's on car play it's working automatic - if u use the Bluetooth calling app u should see ur phone connected there and should be able to call and browse ur phone book


Yeah, it seems to work with CarPlay, but I can't adjust the volume and it uses the crap mic in the front of the headunit.

Just wandered if there was any way of tapping into the speakers.

I dialed out using carplay on the head unit, but my phone was using Audi BT for audio. The mic worked, but just got nothing from the speakers


----------



## jazzor

Neo24 said:


> jazzor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the "INSERT PHONE" message that pops up on the DIS? I have a custom android unit and I do not need the stock bluetooth.
> 
> I have a vagcom and tried disabling the handsfree but it does not remove this message.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody found a solution to that ?
Click to expand...

Actually I found the solution.
It's in vagcom module 77 telephone. The very last coding digit is for the display language however if you put 0 (no display) it will never show "insert phone". Mode button still works.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Neo24 said:


> jazzor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the "INSERT PHONE" message that pops up on the DIS? I have a custom android unit and I do not need the stock bluetooth.
> 
> I have a vagcom and tried disabling the handsfree but it does not remove this message.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody found a solution to that ?
Click to expand...

I took out the fuse for the Audi bluetooth unit. It's in the fusebox at the end of the dashboard.


----------



## Neo24

Steve in Ireland said:


> Neo24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the "INSERT PHONE" message that pops up on the DIS? I have a custom android unit and I do not need the stock bluetooth.
> 
> I have a vagcom and tried disabling the handsfree but it does not remove this message.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody found a solution to that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took out the fuse for the Audi bluetooth unit. It's in the fusebox at the end of the dashboard.
Click to expand...

Fuse worked and is the easiest solution i think, thank u


----------



## looka

Hi guys,

I want to buy the head unit including DSP, Wireless CarPlay, Bluetooth 5.0 and working steering wheel buttons.

I am a bit confused about the AliExpress shop site.

I found as follows..
Head unit: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000860135257.html
(It says it has DSP, Wireless CarPlay and also Bluetooth 5.0)

Then I found these two links for optional parts:
Options #1 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778677697.html
(There I'd choose the additional IPS screen, but not DSP because it should have it already)
Options #2 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778855436.html
(Should I choose additional Bluetooth 5.0 here? And do I need the optional CANBUS Adapter there?)

Kind regards
looka


----------



## CurryMan

looka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to buy the head unit including DSP, Wireless CarPlay, Bluetooth 5.0 and working steering wheel buttons.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the AliExpress shop site.
> 
> I found as follows..
> Head unit: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000860135257.html
> (It says it has DSP, Wireless CarPlay and also Bluetooth 5.0)
> 
> Then I found these two links for optional parts:
> Options #1 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778677697.html
> (There I'd choose the additional IPS screen, but not DSP because it should have it already)
> Options #2 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778855436.html
> (Should I choose additional Bluetooth 5.0 here? And do I need the optional CANBUS Adapter there?)
> 
> Kind regards
> looka


Did you find out the answer to this? I'd be interested in knowing too.


----------



## looka

CurryMan said:


> looka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to buy the head unit including DSP, Wireless CarPlay, Bluetooth 5.0 and working steering wheel buttons.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the AliExpress shop site.
> 
> I found as follows..
> Head unit: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000860135257.html
> (It says it has DSP, Wireless CarPlay and also Bluetooth 5.0)
> 
> Then I found these two links for optional parts:
> Options #1 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778677697.html
> (There I'd choose the additional IPS screen, but not DSP because it should have it already)
> Options #2 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778855436.html
> (Should I choose additional Bluetooth 5.0 here? And do I need the optional CANBUS Adapter there?)
> 
> Kind regards
> looka
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find out the answer to this? I'd be interested in knowing too.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not.


----------



## Neo24

I ordered that one

Has DSP and also a screen with a hard glass like the iPhone (no touch sensitive where u feel that u press the screen down)

Bluetooth is in but I don't know what for Bluetooth


----------



## k3vink3vin

looka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to buy the head unit including DSP, Wireless CarPlay, Bluetooth 5.0 and working steering wheel buttons.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the AliExpress shop site.
> 
> I found as follows..
> Head unit: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000860135257.html
> (It says it has DSP, Wireless CarPlay and also Bluetooth 5.0)
> 
> Then I found these two links for optional parts:
> Options #1 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778677697.html
> (There I'd choose the additional IPS screen, but not DSP because it should have it already)
> Options #2 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000778855436.html
> (Should I choose additional Bluetooth 5.0 here? And do I need the optional CANBUS Adapter there?)
> 
> Kind regards
> looka


May be best to contact the seller before buying.


----------



## superbruno

Hello.
I want to buy one unit like yours but I don't understand very well what I have to do to avoid taxes or Vat. Can you help me? 
Thank you!


----------



## Neo24

superbruno said:


> Hello.
> I want to buy one unit like yours but I don't understand very well what I have to do to avoid taxes or Vat. Can you help me?
> Thank you!


Where u from ?


----------



## tt21

is anyone else having fitment issues with the PX6 From Wondefoo? The back of the unit does not extend out like the one that was posted in the first post video on this thread, it is more flat and catches on the bottom of the OEM cage?

Any ideas?

Anyone have the same stereo without the sticky out back ?


----------



## Neo24

tt21 said:


> is anyone else having fitment issues with the PX6 From Wondefoo? The back of the unit does not extend out like the one that was posted in the first post video on this thread, it is more flat and catches on the bottom of the OEM cage?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Anyone have the same stereo without the sticky out back ?


U have to remove the cage where the rsne was mounted.


----------



## tt21

Thanks Neo24 will give that a go.

Once the cage is removed, is it just a case of the 4 clips on the plastic frame is what holds it in place to the dashboard?

Any tips on removing the frame, looks wedge in there....


----------



## tt21

Ive watched quite a few videos on fitting and cant see that anyone else had to remove the cage


----------



## Neo24

tt21 said:


> Ive watched quite a few videos on fitting and cant see that anyone else had to remove the cage


Well there is another topic in this forum car Pc or so where somebody posted a picture, he had the same unit with this flat back and he cut something out of it to make it fit
Another option is as i said remove the plastic cage. Its secured with 4 screws inside the Case and another 2, one left one right. To get to them u have to remove the glove box and also the Cockpit with the speedometer and RPM. Then u can twist it out.

I ordered also a Wonderfoo unit. But since mine didnt had any sound when i connected it and also this issue not fitting - i sent it back


----------



## tt21

whart where they like with returns? did you have to pay return?


----------



## Neo24

Yip I opened a case and AliExpress agreed to the return - but I had to pay the return costs -

I tried to write a not so good review but AliExpress didn't let me because I got my money back


----------



## Temporary

Neo24 said:


> tt21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive watched quite a few videos on fitting and cant see that anyone else had to remove the cage
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is another topic in this forum car Pc or so where somebody posted a picture, he had the same unit with this flat back and he cut something out of it to make it fit
> Another option is as i said remove the plastic cage. Its secured with 4 screws inside the Case and another 2, one left one right. To get to them u have to remove the glove box and also the Cockpit with the speedometer and RPM. Then u can twist it out.
> 
> I ordered also a Wonderfoo unit. But since mine didnt had any sound when i connected it and also this issue not fitting - i sent it back
Click to expand...

I had a Wonderfoo unit as well. After running into the same problem with fitment, their support instructed me to remove the cage. I would not recommend this. Firstly, its a pain to remove and if one of the screw tabs drops down into the cabin, you'll have a lot of fun removing more trim to get it back. Secondly, as expected, the tabs have nothing to mount onto in the cabin once the cage is out.

The two options are to cut into the metal case of the unit at the point it catches on the cage, you'll find another post on here of someone else doing this. Or, cut into the plastic cage on the car to make some clearance. - This is in my opinion, I would read more to decide what is best for you.

However, check if your Wonderfoo unit actually works. I had the no sound issue and the touch screen stopped responding within 5 minuets of testing the system.

Their support will do anything possible to prevent you from sending the unit back or raising a dispute. Once you have raised a dispute to return, they will tell you its theirs and Ali-express policy not to pay for returns. This is wrong. Assuming you are in Europe or the UK, the consumer rights directive/act from 2015, places a requirement on vendors to pay for replacement or return of faulty or inaccurately described goods.

It's taken two months but in the end I had Amex refund me the £300 due to the vendor not following their legal obligations.

But, be careful with Wonderfoo. Anyone who raises a dispute cannot leave a review and their product from my experience is [smiley=furious3.gif], you'll find similar reviews for other cars saying the same.


----------



## mark.williamson1

Hey all,

This is a great thread, really insightful for a novice to all this like me,

I am going to order the same unit as Ish Modz recommends here, but I am wondering what is the difference between the P30, P5 and P6 models? Like is the difference really noticeable between the P30 and the P6 for the extra 70 quid? Or will the P30 work just as well but be a bit slower?


----------



## mark.williamson1

So I took a chance and ordered a Navifly 7862 Model 4gb + 64gb unit. Link below

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001 ... 5854urKGR0

It arrived on Friday but it didn't come with an Ariel adaptor so that is being delivered today. Once it arrives I'm going to try to install it.

Hopefully the unit works and fits, bit of a risk but lets see


----------



## mark.williamson1

Just to close this out, I dunno if anyone is reading this or not!

Got the unit installed with some pain involved, the clips on the unit didnt fit the space so I had to snap off the lower right side clip and in it went, its secured by only 3 clips but it hasnt moved at all even over speedbumps etc.

I mounted the mic under the speedo cluster and above the steering column, and the USB's are above the climate control box. I also saw on another thread here that someone had relocated the airbag light to above the climate control so I did that too, think it looks cool there.

I need to get some sticky pads to hold the USB and Airbag light in securely still.

If anyone can help, there is some background hum coming and the rear speakers dont seem to work, if anyone has any hints on how to fix it that would be great.

Next step is to fix a dead rear light cluster, I'm going to try the re-grounding trick from other threads and see if that fixes it.


----------



## X5TUU

Looks good - I didn't have any fitment issues with mine and its been in a few months now and its great, zero regrets ion going for the PX6 unit and even basing a new (to me) car purchase on if I can get the same HU for that.


----------



## nemethsamu

mark.williamson1 said:


> If anyone can help, there is some background hum coming and the rear speakers dont seem to work, if anyone has any hints on how to fix it that would be great.


I have the same problem. The bose amplifier is not working, so I asked the seller if there is a solution.


----------



## mark.williamson1

nemethsamu said:


> mark.williamson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, there is some background hum coming and the rear speakers dont seem to work, if anyone has any hints on how to fix it that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. The bose amplifier is not working, so I asked the seller if there is a solution.
Click to expand...

I figured out that I hadn't coded the CANBUS to the car, once i'd done that the steering controls worked. A proper beginners problem that one!

Still getting a hum from the speakers and the BOSE amp still isnt working though


----------



## mark.williamson1

So the problem with the humming and the BOSE amp not woring is that the power cable that came with the head unit wasnt the right one, you need a 4 audio out one. Another rookie error.

New cable is on the way from Navifly, lets see if that sorts it.

Fixing a dead rear light cluster today using the tips from another thread here, hope it works!

Car is also booked in for a bespoke tune in a few weeks, the garage thinks he can squeeze 240 - 260 bhp and get 300+ torque so lets see


----------



## sam006

Reading through the thread I'm a bit confused as to what the best option is for a replacement head unit and what additional hardware is needed to get it to work.

I'm looking to install (or probably have installed) an OEM looking head unit with connectivity for Android phones.

Seems that there have been a varied response on here to how good these units are. Tempted if they have issues to go with a more standard Pioneer (or similar) unit and forgo the OEM look.


----------



## X5TUU

I went with the PX6 as per the first post / seller in this and there wasn't anything further required to complete the install and it works flawlessly.


----------



## tttony

> I'm a bit confused as to what the best option is for a replacement head unit and what additional hardware is needed to get it to work.


If you buy a HU from one of the mainstream makers, Pioneer, Sony, Alpine etc, you will also need a full Connects2 installation kit. The kit will contain a facia adaptor, a slimline cage, aerial adaptor and a wiring harness adaptor loom. If your car has a MFSW (I assume that it does) you must get the kit that also includes an emulator "black box" that converts the signals from the SW into a form that the HU can understand.

The cost of the Connects2 kit is about £75.


----------



## sam006

X5TUU said:


> I went with the PX6 as per the first post / seller in this and there wasn't anything further required to complete the install and it works flawlessly.


That was my plan, still are some choices that the website doesn't explain;

PX6
PX6 + DSP
PX6 + Wireless Carplay
PX6 + DSP & Wireless Carplay
PX6 + DSP, Wireless Carplay & ADAS

I'm assuming I need the 3rd option as just want to connect my Samsung and enable screen mirroring etc. Have looked at multiple websites to try and work out which one meets my requirements. Beat info seems to be on here! If anyone has a link that explains what the options are or knows would be much appreciated!

Think its 22yrs since I mucked around with car audio in my Saxo VTS!!


----------



## X5TUU

sam006 said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the PX6 as per the first post / seller in this and there wasn't anything further required to complete the install and it works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my plan, still are some choices that the website doesn't explain;
> 
> PX6
> PX6 + DSP
> PX6 + Wireless Carplay
> PX6 + DSP & Wireless Carplay
> PX6 + DSP, Wireless Carplay & ADAS
> 
> I'm assuming I need the 3rd option as just want to connect my Samsung and enable screen mirroring etc. Have looked at multiple websites to try and work out which one meets my requirements. Beat info seems to be on here! If anyone has a link that explains what the options are or knows would be much appreciated!
> 
> Think its 22yrs since I mucked around with car audio in my Saxo VTS!!
Click to expand...

I was the same and hadn't touched a stereo in many years. I went with the 4th option for CarPlay and DSP - the CarPlay was the absolute requirement and the reason for the upgrade, the DSP I elected for to tune the sound better (Ive got tinnitus thanks to an accident in my teens - if it wasn't for this I would have gone for the 3rd)


----------



## DWTK

Neo24 said:


> I came around another issue with the device - it's that the clips on the plastic frame don't hold the radio in place
> 
> Mine is always sliding a little bit down and then I have a huge gap on the top of the radio to the cockpit
> 
> Did somebody expierience that problem before
> 
> It's quite anoying


Yeah this happend to me I put some cardboard eg parking ticket between clip and chassis and it hasn't slipped since

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

superbruno said:


> Hello.
> I want to buy one unit like yours but I don't understand very well what I have to do to avoid taxes or Vat. Can you help me?
> Thank you!


When buying make sure you pay extra for the no customs option . You have add to cart . To get this you have to open description of the add and click the pic for ship from European warehouse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

sam006 said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the PX6 as per the first post / seller in this and there wasn't anything further required to complete the install and it works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my plan, still are some choices that the website doesn't explain;
> 
> PX6
> PX6 + DSP
> PX6 + Wireless Carplay
> PX6 + DSP & Wireless Carplay
> PX6 + DSP, Wireless Carplay & ADAS
> 
> I'm assuming I need the 3rd option as just want to connect my Samsung and enable screen mirroring etc. Have looked at multiple websites to try and work out which one meets my requirements. Beat info seems to be on here! If anyone has a link that explains what the options are or knows would be much appreciated!
> 
> Think its 22yrs since I mucked around with car audio in my Saxo VTS!!
Click to expand...

The adas option is new . When I looked it up it's to do with Lane guidance so you need to install camera also . Can't see the point really . The unit is too lower down to see it when driving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

sam006 said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the PX6 as per the first post / seller in this and there wasn't anything further required to complete the install and it works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my plan, still are some choices that the website doesn't explain;
> 
> PX6
> PX6 + DSP
> PX6 + Wireless Carplay
> PX6 + DSP & Wireless Carplay
> PX6 + DSP, Wireless Carplay & ADAS
> 
> I'm assuming I need the 3rd option as just want to connect my Samsung and enable screen mirroring etc. Have looked at multiple websites to try and work out which one meets my requirements. Beat info seems to be on here! If anyone has a link that explains what the options are or knows would be much appreciated!
> 
> Think its 22yrs since I mucked around with car audio in my Saxo VTS!!
Click to expand...

I created this thread and video review . From my experience with android unit you need power and ram . The px6 is one of the best option on the market for chip sets I think it has 4 higher processing CPU's and 2 lower processing that work together . Then you have 4gb of ram which is the minimum I would get on an android unit . Now come the dsp which was a must for me . Unit without digital sound processing will mean the sound you get will be less then the factory unit and I wanted crisp sound that had a larger eq range to play with . Next is the carplay and android auto which is also a must . And in someways negates the stereo altogether as the unit kid of becomes a dumb terminal as once connected your phone is doing all the work . That's why you don't really need my storage on the unit if you are gonna mainly use the carplay or android auto .Finally this unit came with 5 usb that allows for usb sticks , dab , Tpms senors and other add ons. If anyone if looking up for a follow up video let me know your questions and I will try address . Also any feature bugs let me know I'm pushing seller to do software update (mcu) for unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temporary

Reading around I haven't been able to find anyone with the same problem as me, but hopefully someone will know something!

I have been through two units from two separate manufactures and the same thing keeps happening. After five to ten minutes the touch screen stops responding to my inputs. First time I thought it was because the unit was bad (and I had no sound or import controls), but having the same issue again makes me think it could be related to the car/wiring.

Speaking with the local computer repair guy he thinks it is an earth issue. However, everything else on the second px6 works properly (sound/steering wheel controls and the non touch aspects of the computer), so I am lost on what to do? Every radio/sound system installer I have been able to contact in the Bristol area 'refuses to touch Chinese products'.

I have a Teyes CC3, but all the 9" android radios seem to be using the same digitiser.


----------



## DWTK

Temporary said:


> Reading around I haven't been able to find anyone with the same problem as me, but hopefully someone will know something!
> 
> I have been through two units from two separate manufactures and the same thing keeps happening. After five to ten minutes the touch screen stops responding to my inputs. First time I thought it was because the unit was bad (and I had no sound or import controls), but having the same issue again makes me think it could be related to the car/wiring.
> 
> Speaking with the local computer repair guy he thinks it is an earth issue. However, everything else on the second px6 works properly (sound/steering wheel controls and the non touch aspects of the computer), so I am lost on what to do? Every radio/sound system installer I have been able to contact in the Bristol area 'refuses to touch Chinese products'.
> 
> I have a Teyes CC3, but all the 9" android radios seem to be using the same digitiser.


Have you got a friend with another TT you can test the stereo with . If it's an earthing issue then it will be difficult to diagnose on your own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfric13

Not sure if anyone can help but I bought and fitted this unit but the unit keeps slipping down - it's like the clips are too small. Everything else is fine and the surround goes perfectly with my MK2, just can't get it to fit snug!

Anyone had the same issue?


----------



## DWTK

I think we all are . It's a bad design on that front . Workaround increase friction of clips with bits of cardboard . Or some people put an old sock under it to prop it up . My TT has old socks everywhere . Eg passenger rear quarter panel to stop vibration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wdfboltonc

Hi DWTK,

I purchased this radio and impressed with the sound and wireless apple carplay. I am struggling to get the unit to fit properly and worried that I may break the plastic clips. Unit seems to drop about 1cm so currently have a sponge inside under the unit to prop it up.

Did you find a good way to fit it?

Thanks in advance.

Craig


----------



## jason.motoeng

I'm just about to purchase the same unit, Teyes CC2..

Couple of questions if you don't mind.

1) does the unit come with the Quadlock loom to connect to the Audi OEM power loom?

2) IE. The only extra wiring I need is the double Fakra antenna adapter

3) Were you hit with import charges?

Thanks


----------



## Temporary

jason.motoeng said:


> I'm just about to purchase the same unit, Teyes CC2..
> 
> Couple of questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1) does the unit come with the Quadlock loom to connect to the Audi OEM power loom?
> 
> 2) IE. The only extra wiring I need is the double Fakra antenna adapter
> 
> 3) Were you hit with import charges?
> 
> Thanks


I might be too late with the answers, but from my experience with a CC3:

1) Yes the unit comes with the Quacklock.

2) Only extra wiring you need is the Fakra adapter. However, The single antenna that came in the box still provides singing for me.

3) They declared the value if I remember correctly around £60-70 and not as commercial. So I did not have to pay any import taxes.

I would recommend from my experience to purchase the unit from Teyes Australia. The WhatsApp number has been quick to reply and has been more helpful compared to the Ali Express chat never replying to my messages. If you're like me and do run into issues it should be a lot easier to get them sorted.

I recommend the CC3 for its launcher, as you can run Google maps/Waze etc in the video tile on home page instead of the driving visual.


----------



## X5TUU

With the PX6 unit going great in the TT and the radio app upgraded to the NavRadio+ which vastly improves it I decided I would look to sort something similar out and update the A5 MMI.

Now I have seen a couple of large widescreen versions of the PX6 for the TT but wasn't sure and opted against them for a more traditional double-din type unit but decided to go all out for an Android 11,12.5" HD widescreen setup and thought people here may appreciate seeing it all setup!

I appreciate it won't be to everyones tastes, being very non-OEM (or Audi-OEM anyways)

From a 5.4" MMI 3G+ setup:









To:









































as you can see in the last pic it still retains full access to the original MMI system


----------



## ab54666

All these installs look great, but does anyone not find the positioning of the screen in our cars pointless for apple car play, maps etc?

I'd like Ito change my unit, but can't see me not still using the phone for Nav mounted higher where the view is much better.


----------



## surfinbear

X5TUU said:


> I decided I would look to sort something similar out and update the A5 MMI.


I now want an A5!


----------



## mildani04

Hi All. I new on here and looking to buy a TT mk2 black edition soon when the right one come along. Can anyone recommend a headunit for around £300 which has wireless Apple CarPlay? Apologies for asking a question that has probably already been asked. Be good to get thoughts as I'm undecided on which one to go for.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## CurryMan

That Android HD widescreen setup looks absolutely stunning X5TUU. What an improvement and very 'Tesla' like being so wide. Thanks for sharing!

Could anyone comment who has this original headunit posted on how the CarPlay application "Z-Link" handles more than one iPhone on Carplay? Does it automatically select the last used if both are present, or does it give you the option to choose which iPhone to connect to?

Thanks


----------



## X5TUU

CurryMan said:


> That Android HD widescreen setup looks absolutely stunning X5TUU. What an improvement and very 'Tesla' like being so wide. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Could anyone comment who has this original headunit posted on how the CarPlay application "Z-Link" handles more than one iPhone on Carplay? Does it automatically select the last used if both are present, or does it give you the option to choose which iPhone to connect to?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, appreciated.

As far as the main unit at the top of this thread, I have it in my TT cab - some of the pics on here are mine.

It handles multiple iPhones really well - even wirelessly but will automatically wirelessly connect to the last connected handset - I use 2 iPhones (work and personal) and just knock Wi-fi off on the one I don't want to connect automatically and it's job done.

If you're just using it via the USB/lightning then zero effort - just plug and play for each as and when.


----------



## lukeexecute

I was wondering if this Android Unit will display the Parking Radar on screen when I use the OEM parking sensors?
Maybe there is an option in settings.
The seller does not respond.


----------



## danimorpheux

Hello, very great thread and forum.

I'm having a big deal with my unit, i can't output sound, no music, i don't know how to do it. Let me share some pics, please have someone any idea? I connected fl fr out tp aux in and many other options, and no sound, Thank you so much


----------



## DWTK

Watch my video . The 4 rca in your first pic need to connect to the other set of rca that come as part of stereo wiring hardness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimorpheux

DWTK said:


> Watch my video . The 4 rca in your first pic need to connect to the other set of rca that come as part of stereo wiring hardness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, i watched but i have only one pair of aux in, the other 2 are put aux R and L... so i connected the Front Left and Front Right out to the Aux In R and L... and again no sound...

The set of wires of this unit is different, i don't know how to connect it

Thank you so so much for reply me.


----------



## DWTK

danimorpheux said:


> Yes, i watched but i have only one pair of aux in, the other 2 are put aux R and L... so i connected the Front Left and Front Right out to the Aux In R and L... and again no sound...
> 
> The set of wires of this unit is different, i don't know how to connect it
> 
> Thank you so so much for reply me.



















This is my old wiring harness from px3 but I remember it was similar in new one . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adlib13

Does this Android / PX6 head unit work with an Audi 2012 TT RS in the united states that currently has an Audi Navigation Plus head unit (RNS-E?)? It's hard to figure out whether I have the same radio / compatibility or not, and the vendors aren't that useful


----------



## steve-x

Afternoon, does anyone have a long term review of the unit the OP posted?

Also does anyone have experience of changing non-bse setup RSNE / nav plus unit for this, if so how does sound compare? I really do not want a dip in volume or sound output.

Thanks.


----------



## X5TUU

steve-x said:


> Afternoon, does anyone have a long term review of the unit the OP posted?
> 
> Also does anyone have experience of changing non-bse setup RSNE / nav plus unit for this, if so how does sound compare? I really do not want a dip in volume or sound output.
> 
> Thanks.


Its been fitted in my TT for about 11mths now and is working great - same as the day it was installed

I haven't had any issues with the unit dropping (or any issues at all tbh). Im still using the mic that came with the unit and its still in place where I originally installed it (wedged above the tacho). 

Caveat - It is a weekend car and doesn't do massive distances but has still done c.3k in that period


----------



## steve-x

X5TUU said:


> Its been fitted in my TT for about 11mths now and is working great - same as the day it was installed
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the unit dropping (or any issues at all tbh). Im still using the mic that came with the unit and its still in place where I originally installed it (wedged above the tacho).
> 
> Caveat - It is a weekend car and doesn't do massive distances but has still done c.3k in that period


Thanks, I am so tempted to grab one.

I want a large screen, other than a few old alpine which are over-priced (over 1000 without fitting kit and still an 8") I can only see floating 9"screens which will stick out, and I am not sure whether they will look any good or not.

These units with their large glossy capacative screens and almost OE look fit from all of these pictures look amazing, and have way more functionality, stopping me from having to jailbreak my new iphone to use other apps.

At the moment I think it is between this unit and the 9" Sony 8050. I can't see anyone who has fitted the 8050 to a TT mk2 though so have really no idea whether it will look good, clumsy or make heater controls difficult to access by sticking out.

Just not sure what to do,


----------



## CurryMan

Not sure if you've seen this but I noticed the manufacturer "Joying" have released a whooping 10.1" unit designed specifically for the Mk2 Audi TT dashbaord:








Joying 10.1 Inch Audi TT 2006-2014 Super Narrow Boder IPS Screen New UI Car Radio


SKU: JY-AQ102N4G-DAShip From: Chinese WarehouseOS: Android 10.0CPU: Octa Core 1.8GHz. 64-bit high-performance processorRAM: LPDDR4 4GB ROM: EMMC 64GB10.1 Inch HD Screen Android 10.0 Audi TT Head Unit.Support 4G Moduel, Carplay&Andrid auto, 5GHz wifi, FM Radio, Bluetooth 5.1, GPS Navigation, OK...




www.joyingauto.eu





I've not purchased or seen it installed so I can't comment on quality / features I'm afraid but looks impressive! Features a 16:9 1280 x 800 HD screen, DSP, Wireless Carplay, Wireless Android Auto etc

Another to add to the mix of options.


----------



## Knight-tts

I’ve got the 9” already this 10” is my next upgrade for sure , looks amazing 🔥😎


----------



## Xhillyx

The rnse ( without bose) has 4x25rms output and this androids say they have 4x50w rms. Can anyone confirm the sound output or has experience with the difference? Im now leaning to a sony xav because i expect the sony to have better output volume and quality,
Thanks


----------



## EsnTT

Knight-tts said:


> I’ve got the 9” already this 10” is my next upgrade for sure , looks amazing 🔥😎


Absolutely, this 10" unit looks incredible. Time to ask Mrs Esn about a surprise gift from Santa 🎅


----------



## Richbech

I must confess . This was a total disaster trying to order this on AliExpress . Everytime kicked out for security reasons , tried 4 different cards , PayPal , orders . Total waste of time. .crap contact on the site . Total impossible. Never again .


----------



## ffuhcu

Just fitted one of these, super happy with it from an initial play. Thanks to everyone who has posted their reviews and feedback here, it was a massive help.

It’s great how the units come with all the connections in the box, even the powered dual fakra to DIN for the aerial.


----------



## Nogmeister

Interesting thread - I've just gone and ordered a PX6.

I would really like to get the best DAB aerial for it, i'm guessing it would need to be powered from the headunit? And is there such thing as a decent DAB aerial that doesn't need to be stuck to the windscreen, as i'd really like to avoid that if possible!

Cheers!


----------



## tttony

If you have a coupe, the best solution for a DAB aerial is to use the DAB aerial traces in the rear window as the factory intended. See my how to here.

*








How To: Installing Rear Screen DAB Aerial Amp Module


This modification works well and is well worth the effort in my opinion. DAB reception is good and it does away with the need for an ugly stick-on window aerial. This modification should not be attempted unless you are competent/ confident at soldering. The parts required are:- Aerial...




www.ttforum.co.uk




*


----------



## Nogmeister

I'll take a read at that, looks very interesting! Cheers


----------



## adlib13

I installed the PX6 into my Audi TTRS. it was a good electrical fit in terms of harnessing. the mechanical fit is overall good, except during install one of the four flimsy plastic clips that hold this head unit in broke and now the head unit slides down to leave a big crack at the top. i'll have to find a way to fix this : ( i wish the head unit retention clips were stronger, as i dont think i'm the first one to break one of these clips. alas. i'll figure out a solution. open to suggestions if you have one, though!

the only issue i'm having is that every 20-30 seconds, there is a high pitched noise / whine / squeal from the rear speakers of the car that lasts for 4-6 seconds. this happens mainly (only?) when the car engine is on, so i thought this was a ground loop issue. i got an RCA->RCA ground loop isolator and put it in for the rear channels... but it didn't change the problem significantly. 

any tips? maybe it's a high low problem, not a ground loop problem?


----------



## Robw516

Firstly, that looks like a nice head unit. 
Have you noticed this happens when receiveing or making phone call or text? (other signal could also be having an impact) I have known some aftermarket headunits to suffer from interference.


----------



## tttony

If a ground loop issue exists, it will be there all the time. It won't be intermittent.


----------



## DWTK

Try some magnet interference removers and put them on power and ground cables . Not sure if they will help 

sourcing map 7mm Ferrite Cores Ring Clip-On RFI EMI Noise Suppression Filter Cable Clip, Black 5pcs sourcing map 7mm Ferrite Cores Ring Clip-On RFI EMI Noise Suppression Filter Cable Clip, Black 5pcs : Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adlib13

Robw516 said:


> Have you noticed this happens when receiveing or making phone call or text? (other signal could also be having an impact) I have known some aftermarket headunits to suffer from interference.


it's unrelated to phone calls. definitely it first reminded me of the intermittent cellular interference i used to get ~10 years ago in more types of systems that doesn't happen so much these days, so i tried airplane mode on my phone and no change



DWTK said:


> Try some magnet interference removers and put them on power and ground cables . Not sure if they will help


i was hoping to first find the actual root cause of the noise rather than just trying to filter it... but if i can't find a good fix, then i'll try more filtering. thanks!


----------



## DWTK

adlib13 said:


> it's unrelated to phone calls. definitely it first reminded me of the intermittent cellular interference i used to get ~10 years ago in more types of systems that doesn't happen so much these days, so i tried airplane mode on my phone and no change
> 
> 
> i was hoping to first find the actual root cause of the noise rather than just trying to filter it... but if i can't find a good fix, then i'll try more filtering. thanks!


Do you have any aftermarket hid or high led bulbs . This can sometimes cause interference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

DWTK said:


> Do you have any aftermarket hid or high led bulbs . This can sometimes cause interference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To rule out stereo try connecting in another TT or use speakers setup on a bench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffuhcu

Has anyone managed to move the CarPlay status bar to the right hand side?


----------



## ffuhcu

Was being dense. Didn’t realise there was more to the ZLink settings than just the keys. Set to right hand drive which should move the menu over to the right. Also changed the “Car” icon to an Audi logo. 

Right now having trouble connecting 🤷‍♂️


----------



## chris1986

Evening,

I purchased this head unit and attempted to install it today (first time doing so). And surprisingly I’ve got most of it to work. Thanks for the video! However I would appreciate a little guidance.

Did you have any issues connecting the radio antenna? Mines seems a little tight due to the clip at the bottom and I feel I haven’t pushed it in fully. However I don’t want to snap it. I don’t have DAB at present.

Also I can’t get any AM radio stations. Could this be caused by the above?

Finally (for now) is there a particular way to remove the head unit? I’m mindful of the plastic clips and want to avoid snapping them.

Thanks in advance
Chris 



DWTK said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just installed a new android head unit in my TT . It's fantastic and makes the car look modern . So I originally had a older px3 android 4.4.4 system and it was rather slow and sound wasn't that great with my Bose system . But these units have come a long way now . The new px6 android 10 system are x4 faster and instant on boot and with the DSP ( digital sound processing ) the sound is amazing with Bose and extra rca for additional sub if required . I'm mainly using it for DAB and carplay ( wireless ) which is built in . It also has android auto built in ( wired ) . I did install and review video on YouTube showing pros and cons . Check it out . Link to unit is also in video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to unit of AliExpress. Pay the extra shipping from Europe so you don't pay customs .
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400086013 ... 4c4dVFkZec
> 
> Let me know of any questions Will try and answer.


----------



## steveoz

Is this plug and play for the stock RSNE wired system? No splicing, just connect the quadlock to the adapter, aerial and a few other bits and then off you go? I am thinking of a Sony 8050, but this has a larger capacitive screen and looks so much more tidy! Also as the stock amp does the heavy lifting all that is needed is a line out from this HU. Can you activate siri from the voice button (that normally does nothing on most cars). Also does it boot straight to carplay if you plug your phone in / when getting back in the car after cycling ignition. Thanks.


----------



## steve-x

I’ve just bit the bullet and ordered from the seller in the OP’s link with European shipping along with an audi number plate light wifi reverse camera.

i would never have ordered one without Ishi’s video and this thread. Why? Because I am a bit of a snob when it comes to electronics and there are a few people that have had issues, also I feel it could devalue the car, but fingers crossed it all works and goes smoothly.

So why did I take the punt? For £300 weighing up risk vs reward, it seems worth it, wheras joying 10.1, at nearly £500 all in and zero reviews thats too much of a gamble.

I went back and forth between alpine and sony, but, the large floting screens to me are more ugly, would stick out and look far less OE. Also, I want to be able to use whatever apps I want in the car as a driver or passenger, and the only way to do that on a Sony or Alpine is to jailbreak my device, apart from that being a pain and not available for the latest IOS, I don’t want the hassle or risk of jailbreaking a £1000 phone. The audi is also dealt with via the existing blaupunkt amplifier in the car, so there is zero point paying a premium for amplification when all that is needed is a decent line level signal.

Upon reviewing the pros and cons, this unit has more features, looks the best, and has the nicest / largest screen, plus, it is half the cost of others!

Hopefully it turns up, all works and lasts. This will be my first android headunit so who knows this may convert me and I end up buying one for my daughters car or our transporter.

I think if the unit itself dealt with amplification I would have gone for a better brand, but as the headunit is dumb when carplay is in use and it just really is a tablet with line level output it should be ok.

As for devaluing the car, I will keep the audi rsne so if a prospective buyer wants to change they can. But to me the rsne is very old tech, basic functionality and extremely outdated today. Technology has moved on a great deal in the past decade. Even my basic transporter vw composition unit is leagues ahead in functionality, and the units on our abarths (and they are probably made in china anyway). 

I will report back, hopefully with good news when fitted! And hopefully when I say I have an android headunit people will not look down on it.

thanks.


----------



## Neo24

Im very satisfied with my unit also 
I sold the rsne for more which the new android unit was 

The only thing indon. Like is that I can’t adjust the navigation volume while I listen to Musik - it’s always the same loud voice that’s the only downdrop so far 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve-x

The unit arrived within around 1 week. Which is decent considering I forgot to add EU shipping and didn’t get back to the seller for 2 days.

Once that was sorted the unit was shipped promptly.

Installation was plug and play, other than needing to set ‘factory settings’ hidden option to CAN sw controls, then it was easy to assigning them in the default steering wheel app. I plugged the wires in and the system was up and running in minutes.

For microphone / talk input with carplay / siri, chose the second mic option further down.

USB A and B is for carplay / android auto. That lead also has usb quick charging which I put in the glove box. So I removed the usb 1 and 2 leads as for me they were not needed. I also did not install an external mic, I was going to but I called my wife using the HU mic and she said it was clear, so I will test later when driving and see if I think it is required.

Overall it seems good, if I pull the unit it does slide up and down about an inch, but seems fairly firm so will test when I get out on the road and see what happens.

I am not sure if there is a way to customise what is shown in the MFD, it seems to get confused when switching between modes with the mode button (not that I will use that much).

I also am not sure night time brightness goes low enough (I have it set on 20 the lowest, and I feel could still do with going down a bit).

All in all, so far it is positive, but I am waiting for my usb extension leads before refitting the centre console, so will have to wait and try out on the road.

thanks.


----------



## Clarkeee

Anyone have trouble with the wireless carplay connecting? Most of the time it works fine but occasionally it just sits on the 'waiting' screen and never connects.

Turning the engine off and on seems to fix it but wondering if there is a better way to do it?

I've tried manually powering off the radio and turning it back on, closing and re-opening the ZLink app, switching airplane mode on/off on my phone... nothing seems to 'reset' it unless I turn the engine off.


----------



## DWTK

Clarkeee said:


> Anyone have trouble with the wireless carplay connecting? Most of the time it works fine but occasionally it just sits on the 'waiting' screen and never connects.
> 
> Turning the engine off and on seems to fix it but wondering if there is a better way to do it?
> 
> I've tried manually powering off the radio and turning it back on, closing and re-opening the ZLink app, switching airplane mode on/off on my phone... nothing seems to 'reset' it unless I turn the engine off.


You might need to update the zlink app . I don’t know what version they are on now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

Neo24 said:


> Im very satisfied with my unit also
> I sold the rsne for more which the new android unit was
> 
> The only thing indon. Like is that I can’t adjust the navigation volume while I listen to Musik - it’s always the same loud voice that’s the only downdrop so far
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


You should be able to do in hidden menu I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkeee

DWTK said:


> You might need to update the zlink app . I don’t know what version they are on now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I saw there was a 'check for update' option in the zlink about menu, is that how you do it? I was worried the registration keys might be lost doing this?


----------



## steve-x

Clarkeee said:


> Anyone have trouble with the wireless carplay connecting? Most of the time it works fine but occasionally it just sits on the 'waiting' screen and never connects.
> 
> Turning the engine off and on seems to fix it but wondering if there is a better way to do it?
> 
> I've tried manually powering off the radio and turning it back on, closing and re-opening the ZLink app, switching airplane mode on/off on my phone... nothing seems to 'reset' it unless I turn the engine off.


Zlink isnt 100% reliable, that would be my only criticism. I have only used the car a couple of times since installing the stereo, but it has sat on waiting a couple of times. Weirdly I find wireless carplay more rliable than hard-wired, not sure why. I will try updating mine next time I go in the garage.


----------



## chu64046

adlib13 said:


> I installed the PX6 into my Audi TTRS. it was a good electrical fit in terms of harnessing. the mechanical fit is overall good, except during install one of the four flimsy plastic clips that hold this head unit in broke and now the head unit slides down to leave a big crack at the top. i'll have to find a way to fix this : ( i wish the head unit retention clips were stronger, as i dont think i'm the first one to break one of these clips. alas. i'll figure out a solution. open to suggestions if you have one, though!
> 
> the only issue i'm having is that every 20-30 seconds, there is a high pitched noise / whine / squeal from the rear speakers of the car that lasts for 4-6 seconds. this happens mainly (only?) when the car engine is on, so i thought this was a ground loop issue. i got an RCA->RCA ground loop isolator and put it in for the rear channels... but it didn't change the problem significantly.
> 
> any tips? maybe it's a high low problem, not a ground loop problem?


hi, friend, I am the seller, could you send us a video to check the noise?
please check if the frame is fixed, and isolate the RCA cable will solve the noise problem. if cannot solve, please send us a video to confirm. thank you


----------



## chu64046

steve-x said:


> Zlink isnt 100% reliable, that would be my only criticism. I have only used the car a couple of times since installing the stereo, but it has sat on waiting a couple of times. Weirdly I find wireless carplay more rliable than hard-wired, not sure why. I will try updating mine next time I go in the garage.


hi, friend, I am the radio seller, the wifi and carplay are conflicting, please check the network first. thank you


----------



## steve-x

chu64046 said:


> hi, friend, I am the seller, could you send us a video to check the noise?
> please check if the frame is fixed, and isolate the RCA cable will solve the noise problem. if cannot solve, please send us a video to confirm. thank you


This is what I did during install, I electrical taped any exposed metal on the RCA joins in case they touched any other metal when the stereo was pushed into the dashboard.

Happy to report no noises on mine.


----------



## steve-x

chu64046 said:


> hi, friend, I am the radio seller, the wifi and carplay are conflicting, please check the network first. thank you


Hi thanks for the reply, this is when driving and wifi is off on the unit, but I will check.

regards.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

I am interested in this PX6 android head unit - my 10-11 years old RNSE occasionally fails to boot & needs re-starting so I am looking at 'succession planning' this message is really for @chu64046 but I imagine answers on the forum would be useful to all. 

I see there is a dash cam option - I am also looking at TPMS & OBD what is everyone's experience with these & any recommendations/links regarding the units you have bought please?


----------



## steve-x

JohnnyFarmer said:


> I am interested in this PX6 android head unit - my 10-11 years old RNSE occasionally fails to boot & needs re-starting so I am looking at 'succession planning' this message is really for @chu64046 but I imagine answers on the forum would be useful to all.
> 
> I see there is a dash cam option - I am also looking at TPMS & OBD what is everyone's experience with these & any recommendations/links regarding the units you have bought please?


I use the torque compatible OBD adapter and just downloaded the torque app from the play store to monitor real time data. It works fine, and autoconnects via bluetooth whenI run the app.

I don’t have a dash cam, but reverse cam integration is easy enough, and there is a second cam input to the head unit via standard video rca type lead.


----------



## DWTK

I invited the seller to join the thread so any issues in mcu and rom can be reported . Have asked him to see if he release update with updated zlink . On my other car I have android box with carlinkit and it’s very reliable and they always do updates to dongle and app with each iso update . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

steve-x said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, this is when driving and wifi is off on the unit, but I will check.
> 
> regards.


This sound like interference coming down the earth to stereo . Have you got any aftermarket hid lights etc . Use some magnet noise reduction cable clamps . You can get on Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian-TTC

Well I installed my unit today everything seems to be working except I'm getting no sound from the speakers, the old unit was a RNSE.
Any idea where I might of gone wrong ?


----------



## Jezzie

Ian-TTC said:


> Well I installed my unit today everything seems to be working except I'm getting no sound from the speakers, the old unit was a RNSE.
> Any idea where I might of gone wrong ?


Search for "bose no sound" - 487 results to help you!


----------



## steve-x

Ian-TTC said:


> Well I installed my unit today everything seems to be working except I'm getting no sound from the speakers, the old unit was a RNSE.
> Any idea where I might of gone wrong ?


Did you connect all RCA correctly, FL, FR, RL, RR the android unit uses line outs to the amp on the included quadlock harness.


----------



## Ian-TTC

I didn't connect any RCA, I thought they were only if you had a Bose system which I dont .


----------



## steve-x

Ian-TTC said:


> I didn't connect any RCA, I thought they were only if you had a Bose system which I dont .


That’ll be why. Nearly all euro cars as I know have an amp, only the most basic of the basic concert installs have no amp. You probably have a 4 channel LEAR amp behind the NS wing carpet in the boot, or maybe, if you have a centre speaker installed the dash a 5ch Blaupunkt amp.

Connect the line level audio RCA’s, and tape the exposed metal joins just incase they touch anything else metal and get interference.


----------



## steve-x

Also another way to check for anyone looking at this in the future, if you have an amp (highly likely) then you look at the quadlock and compare to the label on your rsne or factory headunit, you will see there are no speaker wires connected to the pins for the speakers directly from the headunit.


----------



## Ian-TTC

The original radio had an extra harness that I removed as shown in the picture, I connected the new radio to the cars main one.


----------



## steve-x

I’m not sure whats going on there, I don’t recognise the loom you are using at all. Did you buy px6 from the original link in this thread? The lead you show isn’t a PX6 loom, it just looks like a quadlock extension, the loom looks like 1:30 in the vid 




It connects to the original quadlock, and has a small black connector going into the px6 with a bunch of RCA etc coming from it.

The original grey one isn’t used, thats for the aux input on the rsne (or video / cam input if you had one).


----------



## steve-x

Ahh the original had an extended loom, I get it now, just leave that extension loom out of the car like you have and do what I said earlier and connect the rcas and it will work.

If you look at the back of the original short one before the extension you pictured it won’t have anything going into those 8 speaker wires pictured nearest the camera (green, white, grey and purple pairs) as the rsne uses line level to the amp, you’ll see there are different wires that send the signal to the amp on the rsne label, and thats what the px6 loom is wired for, so if you don’t connect the RCAs up, your amp has no audio signal.


----------



## Ian-TTC

Thanks Steve we now have sound, just the DAB aerial to fit now.


----------



## Clarkeee

steve-x said:


> Zlink isnt 100% reliable, that would be my only criticism. I have only used the car a couple of times since installing the stereo, but it has sat on waiting a couple of times. Weirdly I find wireless carplay more rliable than hard-wired, not sure why. I will try updating mine next time I go in the garage.


I've done some more investigating and found the issue for me is with the radio's bluetooth connection.

Although Zlink uses wifi for car play (connects to the radio hotspot) it seems it needs a bluetooth connection on start up to "trigger" the Zlink connection.

I noticed that when Zlink doesn't connect, it's when the bluetooth on the radio doesn't work. When this happens, other phones can't see the radio and other bluetooth apps like A2DP don't work. It seems like the radio's bluetooth is just not working at all.

Unfortunately, in the settings menu there isn't an option to enable/disable bluetooth. Switching airplane mode on/off doesn't reset it. The only way I can find to reset the bluetooth is to turn off the ignition.

When the bluetooth does work, Zlink is fine so I don't think this is a Zlink issue. Seems to be an intermittent bluetooth issue on the radio.


----------



## DWTK

Clarkeee said:


> I've done some more investigating and found the issue for me is with the radio's bluetooth connection.
> 
> Although Zlink uses wifi for car play (connects to the radio hotspot) it seems it needs a bluetooth connection on start up to "trigger" the Zlink connection.
> 
> I noticed that when Zlink doesn't connect, it's when the bluetooth on the radio doesn't work. When this happens, other phones can't see the radio and other bluetooth apps like A2DP don't work. It seems like the radio's bluetooth is just not working at all.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the settings menu there isn't an option to enable/disable bluetooth. Switching airplane mode on/off doesn't reset it. The only way I can find to reset the bluetooth is to turn off the ignition.
> 
> When the bluetooth does work, Zlink is fine so I don't think this is a Zlink issue. Seems to be an intermittent bluetooth issue on the radio.


If the Bluetooth isn’t working correctly only option is factory reset or it’s a hardware issue . I think all have mcu version but you can try posting that also . Ask the sellers for some advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve-x

@Clarkeee oddly I found exactly the same thing today with my unit!

I got the car out and zlink wouldn’t do anything, even after powering off and on the unit.

When I got to my destination I had a play, my phone wasn’t connected to the units bluetooth. I discovered as you said that Zlink needs the phone yo be connected to bluetooth.

No matter what I tried the phone was unsuccessful connecting to the hu via BT. I forgot the device and re-paired, also usb stopped working.

I found the only way to get things working again, was to go into the factory settings menu, change something, save and restart. That did a complete reboot of the unit. I was then able to re-pair my device, enable car play and the usb started to work again.

This was my exact worry about buying a cheaper non-branded unit - reliability. So I with both of us having the identical bluetooth drop outs and carplay problems, I would caution anyone against purchasing, unless of course we figure out what the issue is.


----------



## tttony

steve-x said:


> That’ll be why. Nearly all euro cars as I know have an amp, only the most basic of the basic concert installs have no amp. You probably have a 4 channel LEAR amp behind the NS wing carpet in the boot, or maybe, if you have a centre speaker installed the dash a 5ch Blaupunkt amp.


Steve, where did you get get the information that the Lear amp is only 4 channel? I have never heard that before. I have always understood that the Lear and Blaupunkt amps are functionally the same.


----------



## steve-x

@tttony this company repair LEAR 40w 4ch amps



https://boserepairexperts.co.uk/audi-tt-lear-amplifier-repair



I only know the Blaupunkt is 5ch as it said on the label on the amp.

I doubt it makes any real difference, assume the 5th channel is the front centre which I can never hear any audio from anyway.

I searched high and low for output specifics on the blaupunkt amp, but came to nothing. There must be distinct differences though in the board and amplification system as the company above refurb LEAR but not Blaupunkt


----------



## tttony

In Audi speak there are three different "Sound Systems". See the official Audi sound system diagrams here in the KB.









FAQ - Mk2 Sound System Schematics & Fault Codes


The following fault codes are from the VAG fault code list. Images are from SSP382 (Coupe) and SSP391 (Roadster). Speakers - 00417 - Two-way speaker (mid and bass), front left-R101 00418 - Two-way speaker (mid and bass), front right-R102 00419 - Mid-range speaker, front left-R103 00420 -...




www.ttforum.co.uk





I have never see any other reference to a 4 channel amp. Could it be that there is a typo on the boserepairexperts website?


----------



## tttony

I've just looked at a VCDS scan print out of my car.

My "Sound System" is 8J0 035 223B i.e. the type that the Bose repair guys say that they can repair. My car has a functional speaker in the dash centre. Therefore I am sure that the reference to the Lear amp being 4 channel is wrong.


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

adlib13 said:


> I installed the PX6 into my Audi TTRS. it was a good electrical fit in terms of harnessing. the mechanical fit is overall good, except during install one of the four flimsy plastic clips that hold this head unit in broke and now the head unit slides down to leave a big crack at the top. i'll have to find a way to fix this : ( i wish the head unit retention clips were stronger, as i dont think i'm the first one to break one of these clips. alas. i'll figure out a solution. open to suggestions if you have one, though!
> 
> the only issue i'm having is that every 20-30 seconds, there is a high pitched noise / whine / squeal from the rear speakers of the car that lasts for 4-6 seconds. this happens mainly (only?) when the car engine is on, so i thought this was a ground loop issue. i got an RCA->RCA ground loop isolator and put it in for the rear channels... but it didn't change the problem significantly.
> 
> any tips? maybe it's a high low problem, not a ground loop problem?





adlib13 said:


> I installed the PX6 into my Audi TTRS. it was a good electrical fit in terms of harnessing. the mechanical fit is overall good, except during install one of the four flimsy plastic clips that hold this head unit in broke and now the head unit slides down to leave a big crack at the top. i'll have to find a way to fix this : ( i wish the head unit retention clips were stronger, as i dont think i'm the first one to break one of these clips. alas. i'll figure out a solution. open to suggestions if you have one, though!
> 
> the only issue i'm having is that every 20-30 seconds, there is a high pitched noise / whine / squeal from the rear speakers of the car that lasts for 4-6 seconds. this happens mainly (only?) when the car engine is on, so i thought this was a ground loop issue. i got an RCA->RCA ground loop isolator and put it in for the rear channels... but it didn't change the problem significantly.
> 
> any tips? maybe it's a high low problem, not a ground loop problem?


Hi friend, suggest use a high to low converter then can be fix,use in the harness wire to RCA


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

Clarkeee said:


> I've done some more investigating and found the issue for me is with the radio's bluetooth connection.
> 
> Although Zlink uses wifi for car play (connects to the radio hotspot) it seems it needs a bluetooth connection on start up to "trigger" the Zlink connection.
> 
> I noticed that when Zlink doesn't connect, it's when the bluetooth on the radio doesn't work. When this happens, other phones can't see the radio and other bluetooth apps like A2DP don't work. It seems like the radio's bluetooth is just not working at all.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the settings menu there isn't an option to enable/disable bluetooth. Switching airplane mode on/off doesn't reset it. The only way I can find to reset the bluetooth is to turn off the ignition.
> 
> When the bluetooth does work, Zlink is fine so I don't think this is a Zlink issue. Seems to be an intermittent bluetooth issue on the radio.


Answers to questions about zlink carplay
1. first time use zlink carplay,you must connect the bluetooth firts, then will automatic switching zlink,at the same time your phone will pop up a message about carplay, you must allow it to run
2. carplay is use via wireless, bluetooth also, so it bluetooth will useless when you use carplay,they cannot be used at the same time,you need to use carplay for phone function
3. the WiFi and carplay cannot be used at the same time, when you use carplay, the network depends on your mobile phone signal
4. To be honest, the strength of the wireless signal is affected by many environmental factors. The carplay function also reserves the wired function. When your wireless carplay cannot respond in time, please directly connect the Apple data cable to the USB-A (note that it must be this USB- A), you can use it directly, this is the most stable
5.I will answer your questions in this forum in time, as long as I know, if you have urgent technical questions, you can WhatsApp me at 8615899797723, please note that it is from ttforum


----------



## Neo24

Did anybody pair sucessfully already a elm327 device with the headunit ? 

I tried yesterday but couldnt connect it


----------



## Clarkeee

Owtosin TT Radio sales said:


> Answers to questions about zlink carplay
> 1. first time use zlink carplay,you must connect the bluetooth firts, then will automatic switching zlink,at the same time your phone will pop up a message about carplay, you must allow it to run
> 2. carplay is use via wireless, bluetooth also, so it bluetooth will useless when you use carplay,they cannot be used at the same time,you need to use carplay for phone function
> 3. the WiFi and carplay cannot be used at the same time, when you use carplay, the network depends on your mobile phone signal
> 4. To be honest, the strength of the wireless signal is affected by many environmental factors. The carplay function also reserves the wired function. When your wireless carplay cannot respond in time, please directly connect the Apple data cable to the USB-A (note that it must be this USB- A), you can use it directly, this is the most stable
> 5.I will answer your questions in this forum in time, as long as I know, if you have urgent technical questions, you can WhatsApp me at 8615899797723, please note that it is from ttforum


Thanks for the reply.

Is there a way to switch bluetooth on / off from within the settings somewhere on the radio? Or is it possible to reset the bluetooth some other way without turning the engine off? I've tried airplane mode but that doesn't seem to help.

For clarity, these are the 2 scenarios I found:

I have 2 phones, Phone 1 is my main phone which is used for CarPlay, Phone 2 is just another phone which has never been connected to the radio. The bluetooth on my radio is named 'CAR-KIT'

Scenario 1) ZLink doesn't connect, stays on 'waiting'

Phone 1 - Can't connect to 'CAR-KIT' bluetooth, connection always fails. The phone does connect to the radio's wifi hotspot but ZLink never starts because of the bluetooth issue.
Phone 2 - Can't see 'CAR-KIT' in the list of devices when searching for bluetooth connections.
Scenario 2) ZLink connects and works fine

Phone 1 - Connects to 'CAR-KIT' bluetooth automatically, then disconnects and connects to the radio's wifi hotspot. Zlink connects and starts up CarPlay
Phone 2 - 'CAR-KIT' can be seen when searching for bluetooth connections (even when CarPlay is in use).
So it seems like sometimes the bluetooth starts up correctly and it works fine, other times the bluetooth doesn't start and that prevents ZLink from connecting correctly.

The only solution I've found is to turn the engine off and back on, bluetooth can't be switched off/on in the settings menu.


----------



## DWTK

Clarkeee said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there a way to switch bluetooth on / off from within the settings somewhere on the radio? Or is it possible to reset the bluetooth some other way without turning the engine off? I've tried airplane mode but that doesn't seem to help.
> 
> For clarity, these are the 2 scenarios I found:
> 
> I have 2 phones, Phone 1 is my main phone which is used for CarPlay, Phone 2 is just another phone which has never been connected to the radio. The bluetooth on my radio is named 'CAR-KIT'
> 
> Scenario 1) ZLink doesn't connect, stays on 'waiting'
> 
> Phone 1 - Can't connect to 'CAR-KIT' bluetooth, connection always fails. The phone does connect to the radio's wifi hotspot but ZLink never starts because of the bluetooth issue.
> Phone 2 - Can't see 'CAR-KIT' in the list of devices when searching for bluetooth connections.
> Scenario 2) ZLink connects and works fine
> 
> Phone 1 - Connects to 'CAR-KIT' bluetooth automatically, then disconnects and connects to the radio's wifi hotspot. Zlink connects and starts up CarPlay
> Phone 2 - 'CAR-KIT' can be seen when searching for bluetooth connections (even when CarPlay is in use).
> So it seems like sometimes the bluetooth starts up correctly and it works fine, other times the bluetooth doesn't start and that prevents ZLink from connecting correctly.
> 
> The only solution I've found is to turn the engine off and back on, bluetooth can't be switched off/on in the settings menu.


I messaged the seller and asked on your behalf . Message him ok what’s app above . If you get answer reply back . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve-x

Appreciate the seller joining this thread.

I used the car again today, and since re-setting via factory settings and reconnecting bluetooth from scratch it seems OK again, worked to and from work fine.

I’m not sure if the stereo gets confused when tou plug in to charge, and whether it continues tonuse wifi carplay or switch to wired. I have had some issues on and off also when connecting to wired and so just now leave the phone in my pocket.

All in all it is a great headunit, but I use car play alp the time in our other vehicles and this was the main function, so reliability for this feature is the top of ky list.

ref the elm obd module, I have a clone torque pro compatible one and it pairs fine. I had to go into the stereo settings and pir the device first, just going into the app didn’t work.


----------



## harty06

Hi,

I have just purchased this head unit and received it really quickly. Good service from the supplier linked in the first post. 

I have plugged it all in and it's working great, my only problem is I purchased the reverse camera with the unit. I have used the blue and black reverse wire as the live feed to the camera which is in turn connected at the head unit end. The problem is that when selecting reverse the head unit changes to the camera but no image is displayed. I thought I had wired it wrong but I tried again with the engine off and the key turned so the electrics and unit were on and the camera worked fine. Can anyone help to get this working when the engine is on?

Thanks 👍


----------



## DWTK

harty06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchased this head unit and received it really quickly. Good service from the supplier linked in the first post.
> 
> I have plugged it all in and it's working great, my only problem is I purchased the reverse camera with the unit. I have used the blue and black reverse wire as the live feed to the camera which is in turn connected at the head unit end. The problem is that when selecting reverse the head unit changes to the camera but no image is displayed. I thought I had wired it wrong but I tried again with the engine off and the key turned so the electrics and unit were on and the camera worked fine. Can anyone help to get this working when the engine is on?
> 
> Thanks


If you got a multimeter check there is power coming from that wire on headunit . In my video you can see I powered via tap fuse and then used a relay on the reverse light to turn camera on when I put into reverse . This is because I bought a camera with led and they were constantly on when the car was on.. anyway my way was long way of doing as it was installed for prior headunit . What does the wiring diagram on top say . Post a pic and people on here might be able to help . Post wires from camera and wire into diagram on top of unit . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve-x

harty06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchased this head unit and received it really quickly. Good service from the supplier linked in the first post.
> 
> I have plugged it all in and it's working great, my only problem is I purchased the reverse camera with the unit. I have used the blue and black reverse wire as the live feed to the camera which is in turn connected at the head unit end. The problem is that when selecting reverse the head unit changes to the camera but no image is displayed. I thought I had wired it wrong but I tried again with the engine off and the key turned so the electrics and unit were on and the camera worked fine. Can anyone help to get this working when the engine is on?
> 
> Thanks 👍


What did you do with the rca for the reverse camera? I didn’t get one with the unit but wired in a universal camera. I used pink from the canbus decoder for reverse trigger from the car to the HU, then the live and negative from the hu camera loom, and the rca to the reverse camera and all good. I think there were two rca connectors, one for front cam one for rear, but the rear cam was labeled something odd (got lost in translation I think ).


----------



## DWTK

steve-x said:


> What did you do with the rca for the reverse camera? I didn’t get one with the unit but wired in a universal camera. I used pink from the canbus decoder for reverse trigger from the car to the HU, then the live and negative from the hu camera loom, and the rca to the reverse camera and all good. I think there were two rca connectors, one for front cam one for rear, but the rear cam was labeled something odd (got lost in translation I think ).


Hey Steve in my video I connected the pic reserve plugs together . It didn’t do anything for my setup . But did you do the same ? This is where the other user maybe going wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve-x

Yes, the pink from the decoder loom to the HU, connected them both together, that was the reverse trigger for me sorted. Then tested the reverse 12v output to the camera and it was working whenever I put it in reverse once connecting the pink wires together.

The OP didn’t mention connecting his video feed RCA though either from camera to head unit.


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

Clarkeee said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there a way to switch bluetooth on / off from within the settings somewhere on the radio? Or is it possible to reset the bluetooth some other way without turning the engine off? I've tried airplane mode but that doesn't seem to help.
> 
> For clarity, these are the 2 scenarios I found:
> 
> I have 2 phones, Phone 1 is my main phone which is used for CarPlay, Phone 2 is just another phone which has never been connected to the radio. The bluetooth on my radio is named 'CAR-KIT'
> 
> Scenario 1) ZLink doesn't connect, stays on 'waiting'
> 
> Phone 1 - Can't connect to 'CAR-KIT' bluetooth, connection always fails. The phone does connect to the radio's wifi hotspot but ZLink never starts because of the bluetooth issue.
> Phone 2 - Can't see 'CAR-KIT' in the list of devices when searching for bluetooth connections.
> Scenario 2) ZLink connects and works fine
> 
> Phone 1 - Connects to 'CAR-KIT' bluetooth automatically, then disconnects and connects to the radio's wifi hotspot. Zlink connects and starts up CarPlay
> Phone 2 - 'CAR-KIT' can be seen when searching for bluetooth connections (even when CarPlay is in use).
> So it seems like sometimes the bluetooth starts up correctly and it works fine, other times the bluetooth doesn't start and that prevents ZLink from connecting correctly.
> 
> The only solution I've found is to turn the engine off and back on, bluetooth can't be switched off/on in the settings menu.


Hi friend,Not sure if it will solve your problem
please in bluetooth app-setting- Auto Answer/Auto Connect
check if help


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

harty06 said:


> I have plugged it all in and it's working great, my only problem is I purchased the reverse camera with the unit. I have used the blue and black reverse wire as the live feed to the camera which is in turn connected at the head unit end. The problem is that when selecting reverse the head unit changes to the camera but no image is displayed. I thought I had wired it wrong but I tried again with the engine off and the key turned so the electrics and unit were on and the camera worked fine. Can anyone help to get this working when the engine is on?


Hi friend,i do not know if you buy from us with the camera
please see my image for reverse camera connect guide
1. rear view camera input connect to wiring diagram 5, red wire (trigger) reverse connnect to wiring diagram 6 in head unit side
2.reversing light end connect to 12V+-，and the red wire (trigger) also need connect to reversing light 12V+
this is the normal camera connect way, i still do not understanding your mean "live feed "
if not solve you can contact me in whatsapp 86 15899797723 ,show me the video display your question
thanks


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

harty06，帖子：9555646，成员：273538 said:


> 你好，
> 
> 我刚买了这个主机，很快就收到了。第一篇文章中链接的供应商提供的良好服务。
> 
> 我已将其全部插入，它工作得很好，我唯一的问题是我购买了带有该装置的倒车摄像头。我使用蓝色和黑色反向线作为摄像机的实时馈电，摄像机又连接在主机端。The problem is that when selecting reverse the head unit changes to the camera but no image is displayed. 我以为我接线错了，但我在关闭引擎并打开钥匙的情况下再次尝试，因此电子设备和装置都打开了，相机工作正常。引擎启动时，任何人都可以帮助使其正常工作吗？
> 
> 谢谢👍
> [/引用]


----------



## steve-x

Interesting, I did mine differently, I connected pink from the loom to the HU as a reverse trigger from the car.

I am sure I then used 10, 11 and 13 (put a mulimeter on the wires and tested which one went live when putting in reverse).

Tested and all worked on 2010 ttrs manual.

So for me;

pink reverse trigger from car to HU
GND on 10 to ground camera
Positive on 11 (or maybe 12, whichever reaulted in plus 12v when I put it in reverse) that was then a switched 12v power feed from HU to camera triggered by signal on pink wire
Video from cam connected to plug 13

I can’t recall seeing plug 5 lol.


----------



## Audi8J

adlib13 said:


> I installed the PX6 into my Audi TTRS. it was a good electrical fit in terms of harnessing. the mechanical fit is overall good, except during install one of the four flimsy plastic clips that hold this head unit in broke and now the head unit slides down to leave a big crack at the top. i'll have to find a way to fix this : ( i wish the head unit retention clips were stronger, as i dont think i'm the first one to break one of these clips. alas. i'll figure out a solution. open to suggestions if you have one, though!


Same thing happened to me, it is really poorly built unit, especially the bracket, I installed the unit and fitment is bad, I should have order normal unit (2DIN) with knobs and buttons, al least it won't fly out when I accelerate. This product is flawed, and should use metal bracket like 1DIN or 2DIN units. I can throw it in the trash, there is no way to fix it in even if all clips are there it will fly around.


----------



## tttony

I have been in touch with the "boserepairexperts" this morning and they have now corrected their web page to show that the Lear amp is a 5 channel one.


----------



## steve-x

tttony said:


> I have been in touch with the "boserepairexperts" this morning and they have now corrected their web page to show that the Lear amp is a 5 channel one.


Good job, can you find out info on the Blaupunkt amp for me also please? Lol


----------



## steve-x

Audi8J said:


> Same thing happened to me, it is really poorly built unit, especially the bracket, I installed the unit and fitment is bad, I should have order normal unit (2DIN) with knobs and buttons, al least it won't fly out when I accelerate. This product is flawed, and should use metal bracket like 1DIN or 2DIN units. I can throw it in the trash, there is no way to fix it in even if all clips are there it will fly around.


I had no issues with fitment, I installed and removed a few times and as long as I levered thesides with trim removal tool so far so good.

The clips are in the factory position, the issue is the head-unit is single din in the centre of the mount, so there is about 1” void under it. The factory head unit resta on its double din metal case, so the simple solution is to put a 1” ish block under it.

I simply cut a strip of padded foam, then tucked it neatly at the bottom of the double din slot, and its a perfect fit with some minor compression upward to hold it perfectly in place.

Honestly, fit and finish are decent, and overall quality of the screen and dsp combined with many features is good.

Providing bluetooth is reliable and carplay since my last reset I will be happy, but we will see…

@Owtosin TT Radio sales, maybe consider for future attaching a firm foam block to the bottom of the TT unit to pack out the void beneath it.


----------



## DWTK

Audi8J said:


> Same thing happened to me, it is really poorly built unit, especially the bracket, I installed the unit and fitment is bad, I should have order normal unit (2DIN) with knobs and buttons, al least it won't fly out when I accelerate. This product is flawed, and should use metal bracket like 1DIN or 2DIN units. I can throw it in the trash, there is no way to fix it in even if all clips are there it will fly around.


Agree the clips are bad but i think it’s a good unit . For what you get . I looked at alternatives but this one ticked boxes for me . You can engineer something to keep it up I added some slim cardboard between clips to keep them up . Fitment with my unit is fine . Maybe they changed the supplier for surround . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

I’m not a fan of zlink app as it can’t be updated regularly with iOS updates . For future buyers it may be better to buy without and get Carlinkit dongle . They update the firmware on box and app regularly . I have that in my other car and it’s flawless. It does wireless carplay too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve-x

DWTK said:


> I’m not a fan of zlink app as it can’t be updated regularly with iOS updates . For future buyers it may be better to buy without and get Carlinkit dongle . They update the firmware on box and app regularly . I have that in my other car and it’s flawless. It does wireless carplay too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, will keep that in mind but at £90 to get wireless carplay when the unit already has it is taking away some of the advantage (cost) when combined with the unit. There is also the concern I have that when bluetooth seemed to stop connecting to my phone on the unit, neither usb a or b worked either (not even for charging). So until I get chance to test the unit for further stability, there’s not much point in spending another £90 on carplay.

I’m hoping it was just a glitch and will not be a regulr occurence.


----------



## DWTK

steve-x said:


> Interesting, will keep that in mind but at £90 to get wireless carplay when the unit already has it is taking away some of the advantage (cost) when combined with the unit. There is also the concern I have that when bluetooth seemed to stop connecting to my phone on the unit, neither usb a or b worked either (not even for charging). So until I get chance to test the unit for further stability, there’s not much point in spending another £90 on carplay.
> 
> I’m hoping it was just a glitch and will not be a regulr occurence.


It’s about 60 and the dongle has its own Bluetooth for wireless carplay . The Bluetooth is only to initiate carplay connection . I haven’t had any issues with zlink but at the moment by bro has the TT and I don’t use it as much . It was just observation not saying there is an issue . I have an evoque which has a android box and I know Carlinkit update there box and app a lot . Which makes me think why isn’t zlink updated .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

steve-x said:


> Interesting, I did mine differently, I connected pink from the loom to the HU as a reverse trigger from the car.
> 
> I am sure I then used 10, 11 and 13 (put a mulimeter on the wires and tested which one went live when putting in reverse).
> 
> Tested and all worked on 2010 ttrs manual.
> 
> So for me;
> 
> pink reverse trigger from car to HU
> GND on 10 to ground camera
> Positive on 11 (or maybe 12, whichever reaulted in plus 12v when I put it in reverse) that was then a switched 12v power feed from HU to camera triggered by signal on pink wire
> Video from cam connected to plug 13
> 
> I can’t recall seeing plug 5 lol.


12 and 14 for the front parking camera Positive image connect, reverse camera must connect 5 for default


----------



## steve-x

Owtosin TT Radio sales said:


> 12 and 14 for the front parking camera Positive image connect, reverse camera must connect 5 for default
> View attachment 482903


whatever you’ve showed there looks how I did it, with the exception of the pink wire being the reverse trigger for the HU.

I think the previous picture numbers were mixed-up then, as it showed two reverse rca plug and multiple reverse trigger etc.

I used the wires as shown in your latest pic, on the separate loom, small plug to the HU, you plug in for front and rear camera.


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

steve-x said:


> I had no issues with fitment, I installed and removed a few times and as long as I levered thesides with trim removal tool so far so good.
> 
> The clips are in the factory position, the issue is the head-unit is single din in the centre of the mount, so there is about 1” void under it. The factory head unit resta on its double din metal case, so the simple solution is to put a 1” ish block under it.
> 
> I simply cut a strip of padded foam, then tucked it neatly at the bottom of the double din slot, and its a perfect fit with some minor compression upward to hold it perfectly in place.
> 
> Honestly, fit and finish are decent, and overall quality of the screen and dsp combined with many features is good.
> 
> Providing bluetooth is reliable and carplay since my last reset I will be happy, but we will see…
> 
> @Owtosin TT Radio sales, maybe consider for future attaching a firm foam block to the bottom of the TT unit to pack out the void beneath it.


If we use a thin screen instead of 1 din, no center of gravity pressure，do you think it can solve the problem? thank you
see my image for example


----------



## Neo24

I had a one unit with. Flat panel - the problem is that the calc bumps again the installed case where the rsne sits and u have to remove that case which is quite a hasel 


Bot good idea 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve-x

Honestly the easiest and best way I think is just a block of firm foam to pad out the bottom.

Its cheap and effective.

I cut this out of the packing the unti came with, tucked it in the bottom and it was perfect thickness and fit - no slipping or dropping down.


----------



## steve-x

Here is the RSNE out. The plastic clips on the px6 go into the same area as the factory metal ones where the purple arrows are, but if you look, the clips are thinner than the cut out for them. So it means, with a 1 din case in the middle, there is nothing supporting it at the bottom and this allows the clips to slip down at the sides by about 1cm leaving a gap at the top.

So the solution is, thicker clips that won’t allow it to slip, or just something on the bottom where the red arrows are about 1” so the 1din unit is supported from the bottom and stops the clips slipping down.


----------



## harty06

Just as an update on the reverse cam for this PX6. I removed the connection I had done from the red positive lead at the camera end. It was connected to the reverse lamp wire. I have now given it a direct always on when the car is on 12v feed and the camera works perfectly. 

Boot end I have a 12v feed, ground and the 2 RCA plugs into the camera. Head unit end I have connected the Canbus pink wire to the head unit pink wire. The red wire from the RCA is connected to the trigger wire from the HU and the RCA is connected. All working fine. 

Next stop is to find a nicer looking FM radio app and to get android auto working properly. Zlink rarely connects. I am currently using a custom launcher which looks nice, Agama is the name.


----------



## DWTK

I think inorder to get new fm app you will need to root the device . Get a dab dongle instead way better . Only about 15 on eBay and there is a good free app for it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian-TTC

I don't know if it's because I live in Kent but the DAB radio signal from the new USB aerial i've just fitted is rubbish.


----------



## DWTK

Ian-TTC said:


> I don't know if it's because I live in Kent but the DAB radio signal from the new USB aerial i've just fitted is rubbish.


I live in Bromley ( Kent ) and it’s fine as per video . But I used a powered aerial that I got from halfords for Dab . Same looking as the free one that you get . But it’s powered . In my video I use a tap fuse to a switched live from fuse box very simple to do . As it’s cavity is easy to push cable through . Aerial was 25 quid . If doesn’t work take it back to halfords . You can tape to screen with masking tape to check first to test . 

I think it’s this one check the connector . Autoleads DAB Film Antenna SMB - DAB-AA1 | Halfords UK

Also make sure if you have hid or anything else you put magnetic noise cancelling clamps on cables . I had issue on my old bmw that my dab signal sucked when car was on . Took me years to work out what it was . When car engine was off reception was fine. When on I couldn’t get good signal . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian-TTC

This is the aerial I purchsed from Amazon, As you can see from the short video the singnal strength comes and goes.
Also does anyone know whats causing that clicking sound happens everytime I start the car for a few seconds.





https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Receiver-European-Universal-Connection-Car-DAB-Box/dp/B07ZPPKR87/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=Car+DAB+DAB++Box+Digital+Receiver+European+Digital+Radio+Tuner&qid=1646659906&s=electronics&sr=1-3


----------



## DWTK

Ian-TTC said:


> This is the aerial I purchsed from Amazon, As you can see from the short video the singnal strength comes and goes.
> Also does anyone know whats causing that clicking sound happens everytime I start the car for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Receiver-European-Universal-Connection-Car-DAB-Box/dp/B07ZPPKR87/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=Car+DAB+DAB++Box+Digital+Receiver+European+Digital+Radio+Tuner&qid=1646659906&s=electronics&sr=1-3


This is almost exactly the same issue I was getting in my old BMW with DAB. I have replied above what the issue could possibly you are getting some interference from the car on the RF req. Best way to test this theory is to have the stereo on without turning on ignition. If the reception is fine then . Then you know the car is emitting something that is causing this interference. As mentioned I used magnetic noise clamps to get rid of issue. But you will need to add some of these to the aerial and earth cables. I put them on my LED headlight bulbs which was causing this issue. Get a powered aerail also.


----------



## Clarkeee

Had a new issue today... Started the engine and the screen was just black. The dash still displayed 'Aux' so I guess the radio was powered in some way but the screen was black and unresponsive.

Turning the engine off and back on resolved the problem but the radio did a full reboot from scratch (android logo, Audi rings etc...) 

Not sure if it's related but I also got a warning light come on at the same time for my front headlight bulb which is out.

Could the headlight bulb cause a problem with the radio? Has anyone else had a black screen on startup?


----------



## DWTK

Clarkeee said:


> Had a new issue today... Started the engine and the screen was just black. The dash still displayed 'Aux' so I guess the radio was powered in some way but the screen was black and unresponsive.
> 
> Turning the engine off and back on resolved the problem but the radio did a full reboot from scratch (android logo, Audi rings etc...)
> 
> Not sure if it's related but I also got a warning light come on at the same time for my front headlight bulb which is out.
> 
> Could the headlight bulb cause a problem with the radio? Has anyone else had a black screen on startup?


don't want to lead you down the wrong path . But on my old PX3 system had the same issue. I had issue with
rear light ground around the same time.Not sure if it was related.


----------



## Ian-TTC

DWTK said:


> This is almost exactly the same issue I was getting in my old BMW with DAB. I have replied above what the issue could possibly you are getting some interference from the car on the RF req. Best way to test this theory is to have the stereo on without turning on ignition. If the reception is fine then . Then you know the car is emitting something that is causing this interference. As mentioned I used magnetic noise clamps to get rid of issue. But you will need to add some of these to the aerial and earth cables. I put them on my LED headlight bulbs which was causing this issue. Get a powered aerail also.


Thanks for the reply unfortunately the radio signal is the same without the engine running, the auto leads dab aerial you linked is not USB so can't be used with this unit.


----------



## DWTK

Ian-TTC said:


> Thanks for the reply unfortunately the radio signal is the same without the engine running, the auto leads dab aerial you linked is not USB so can't be used with this unit.


I think you misunderstand. The DAB decoder is USB and connects to stereo. It has an aerial that is a connector to DAB decoder this can be SMA or SMB type connection. you can get a converter from one to another off Ebay for a couple of quid. Check this connector to see if you can get autoleads to match yours or buy and get a convertor. Below is example of connectors. 









SMB to SMA adapter for DAB aerials etc CT27AA96


SMB to SMA adapter for DAB aerials etc CT27AA96 convert a screw type aerial connector to a push-on type connector




www.incarconnections.co.uk


----------



## Neo24

Owtosin TT Radio sales said:


> @Owtosin



Just found out that the Aliexpress Seller Owtosin put me on his Block List on Aliexpress because i asked for a Refund of 10 $ because they sent me back in the days the wrong Antenna Cable ... 

interesting ...


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

Neo24 said:


> Just found out that the Aliexpress Seller Owtosin put me on his Block List on Aliexpress because i asked for a Refund of 10 $ because they sent me back in the days the wrong Antenna Cable ...
> 
> interesting ...


hi, please tell me the order number, i will check the order detail with store service and reply you solve, sorry for you unhappy


----------



## Clarkeee

DWTK said:


> don't want to lead you down the wrong path . But on my old PX3 system had the same issue. I had issue with
> rear light ground around the same time.Not sure if it was related.


Thanks for the reply, that's strange you had the same!

I guess it could be related to the lights as there is some connection between them and the radio. For example, the buttons on the side light up when you put your headlights on, the maps in car play turn dark etc..

I changed my bulb and it's all fine again now.


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

Clarkeee said:


> Had a new issue today... Started the engine and the screen was just black. The dash still displayed 'Aux' so I guess the radio was powered in some way but the screen was black and unresponsive.
> 
> Turning the engine off and back on resolved the problem but the radio did a full reboot from scratch (android logo, Audi rings etc...)
> 
> Not sure if it's related but I also got a warning light come on at the same time for my front headlight bulb which is out.
> 
> Could the headlight bulb cause a problem with the radio? Has anyone else had a black screen on startup?


hi, when you started the engine switch to AUX,it should be get some signal via RCA AV，please check your RCA AUX cable whether connect any signal source? You are welcome to add my WhatsApp to send video, I try to help you understand or solve the problem. 8615899797723


----------



## Owtosin TT Radio sales

Clarkeee said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's strange you had the same!
> 
> I guess it could be related to the lights as there is some connection between them and the radio. For example, the buttons on the side light up when you put your headlights on, the maps in car play turn dark etc..
> 
> I changed my bulb and it's all fine again now.


This is decide by background settings of the car android radio
The default daytime button light is off, Turn on the car lights at night, the button lights are on, and the screen is dimmed or switched to night mode to protect your eyesight and focus on driving, this is the design requirement of engineers, all aftermarket Android radio is basically the same, if you want to change this settings, you can go to settings-car-factory settings-pass word 126-other-brightness adjust or panel LED control


----------



## Macdonald

DWTK said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just installed a new android head unit in my TT . It's fantastic and makes the car look modern . So I originally had a older px3 android 4.4.4 system and it was rather slow and sound wasn't that great with my Bose system . But these units have come a long way now . The new px6 android 10 system are x4 faster and instant on boot and with the DSP ( digital sound processing ) the sound is amazing with Bose and extra rca for additional sub if required . I'm mainly using it for DAB and carplay ( wireless ) which is built in . It also has android auto built in ( wired ) . I did install and review video on YouTube showing pros and cons . Check it out . Link to unit is also in video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to unit of AliExpress. Pay the extra shipping from Europe so you don't pay customs .
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400086013 ... 4c4dVFkZec
> 
> Let me know of any questions Will try and answer.


Hi there, with the mic placed in the center, on the windscreen, do you feel it is better than placing it near the cabin light switches?


----------



## Clarkeee

Hi all,

New problem found today with CarPlay although I think it's more related to my phone rather than the stereo...

Previously it would connect to the radio's hot spot via wifi however my phone would "know" that this wifi had no internet connection so it would still use cellular data (4G). On the screen in CarPlay it would show my battery level, signal strength and show "4G". This worked fine, it meant that all the apps would use cellular data so they would work.

I think after my phone updated to IOS v15.4.1 things have changed.

CarPlay still connects fine, my phone connects to the radio's hot spot however now, my phone seems to think this is a valid wifi network and tries to use it for data. On the screen in CarPlay it now shows the wifi icon rather than 4G showing it's using wifi for data.

Obviously my radio's wifi connection has no internet access so all the apps in CarPlay now don't work as they have no internet connection.

Has anyone else seen the same after updating their phone to IOS v15.4.1? Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## Clarkeee

Clarkeee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New problem found today with CarPlay although I think it's more related to my phone rather than the stereo...
> 
> Previously it would connect to the radio's hot spot via wifi however my phone would "know" that this wifi had no internet connection so it would still use cellular data (4G). On the screen in CarPlay it would show my battery level, signal strength and show "4G". This worked fine, it meant that all the apps would use cellular data so they would work.
> 
> I think after my phone updated to IOS v15.4.1 things have changed.
> 
> CarPlay still connects fine, my phone connects to the radio's hot spot however now, my phone seems to think this is a valid wifi network and tries to use it for data. On the screen in CarPlay it now shows the wifi icon rather than 4G showing it's using wifi for data.
> 
> Obviously my radio's wifi connection has no internet access so all the apps in CarPlay now don't work as they have no internet connection.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the same after updating their phone to IOS v15.4.1? Any ideas how to fix this?


Fixed - for anyone else who may hit this problem, I had to forget the wifi network on my phone.

So now, my phone doesn't connect to the network but somehow CarPlay still works so it is connected in some way?! Not sure what's going on but problem solved for now.


----------



## quaTTro69

DWTK said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just installed a new android head unit in my TT . It's fantastic and makes the car look modern . So I originally had a older px3 android 4.4.4 system and it was rather slow and sound wasn't that great with my Bose system . But these units have come a long way now . The new px6 android 10 system are x4 faster and instant on boot and with the DSP ( digital sound processing ) the sound is amazing with Bose and extra rca for additional sub if required . I'm mainly using it for DAB and carplay ( wireless ) which is built in . It also has android auto built in ( wired ) . I did install and review video on YouTube showing pros and cons . Check it out . Link to unit is also in video .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to unit of AliExpress. Pay the extra shipping from Europe so you don't pay customs .
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400086013 ... 4c4dVFkZec
> 
> Let me know of any questions Will try and answer.


The link to the PX6 no longer works. How did you connect to the speakers with Bose? I bought a similar head unit and it only has RCA outputs, but I cannot seem to figure out how to get the speakers to work. I think it is the blue connector attacked to the aerial lead, but I don’t even know if there is an RCA to “the blue input” connector.

thsi is so frustrating


----------



## steve-x

Greetings, so I still can’t get wired carplay to work. The headunit is connected to the iphone via the usb port / plug in the manual, with an extension cable.

My wife got in the car to use it today, plugged in and no car play, it just charged.

Can anyone help to enable wired carplay?


----------



## ulissestoga

I installed a Chinese central Android, the appearance is very good compared to the original radio. I really liked!

Problems I face:
1 - Out of nowhere the radio stays on straight, it stopped turning on and off along with the car.
2 - I have a BOSE system, I connected all the RCA cables that came in the center, except the RCA for the subwoofer, as there is no other RCA cable to connect to it. The sound is good, but the original bose subwoofer doesn't work.

Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## Jdmp

I have the Owtosin version of this bigscreen Android head unit. Mine is TS10 model with 8GB RAM and 128GB storage. Everything works fine and I am quite happy EXCEPT... I'm getting quiet but high pitch whistles (i'm guessing (3kHz-10kHz) with the audio. If no audio is playing, the unit is dead quiet, but once an audio source is selected (music, or phone bluetooth), very quiet, but high pitched whistles occur randomly in the background. When I push the accelerator, I get a certain tone. Other tones seem more random. I'm guessing this is "alternator whine", or general noise in the power supply.

Has anyone else had this issue and if so were you able to fix it? Thanks, John


----------



## steve-x

Maybe try removing and insulating /wrapping the metal of the rca leads?

Regarding the unit, the cabled carplay has never worked, no matter what phone I connect to the correct port, zlink just stays on connecting, then repeats and will never successfully launch carplay.

I’ve had no end of wireless carplay issues as well. Sometimes it’ll just work fine, other times, the headunit bluetooth stops working and requires a full reset to renable bluetooth. Other times the phone shows connected to carplay via wifi, but zlink just says connecting and never launches car play on the unit.

Sometimes a combination of either forgetting carplay on the phone and reconnecting works, or disabling and renabling blue tooth / wifi on the phone or headunit works, other times, nothing at all will work.

I’ve found on other forums the px6 is not reliable for carplay with zlink when combined with ‘acc’ signal as ‘auto sleep’. It’s also not possible to cycle a full power off / reboot of the unit (as far as I have found) without either going into factory settings and inputting a special code, or doing 126 changing a setting, saving and exiting. Neither are workable when driving and cause a complete faff to try and get carplay working again when all you want is some music.

Following advice on another car forum, I set ‘acc signal’ off after 30 seconds. This now means, every time I turn the key off, the unit goes to sleep, then after a further 30 seconds it totally powers down.

I got in the car today, three times the unit booted up, instead of waling from sleep, and three times wireless carplay worked. I will continue to monitor, and see if this has solved my no end of carplay issues.

Up until doing this I was going to pull the unit out this week and just go with something reliable like a sony, but this is my last chance to get it working reliably, fingers crossed. I opted for this over the large floating Sony screen as I felt this saved space and looked neater, but any more reliability issues with carplay and its going.

Also the plastic hook top left has started to fail, its bent inward slightly so is no longer holding the unit solidly.


----------



## SimonB27

Hello everyone. I have recently had my desire for a convertible rekindled (no kids any more) and I'm in the market for a Mk2 Roadster when one comes available with all the toys I'd like to have (very few available at all at the moment!).

One of the first things I plan to do will be to replace the head unit (that and install a SmartTop controller) and so I have been following this thread with interest. I have one key question:

Does the PX6 unit allow you to use Google Assistant either permanently listening for the wake word or activated by the voice button on the steering wheel? I have seen elsewhere that the latest Teyes and Joying units seem to have Google Assistant disabled and you have to pay extra for "Voice control", which clearly isn't as broadly flexible as Google. In other words apart from the car integration stuff, is this pretty unadulterated Android? Can I install stuff like Tasker, VPNs etc (I am thinking of giving my unit its own internet connection via a SIM card)? I have noticed (can't find the link now) that there seems to be a new Owtosin head unit (K6?) where there is an additional paid-for voice control option. Perhaps this is going down the Teyes / Joying route. I'm going to be very unhappy if I buy an Android unit and it's missing basic Android features like Google Assistant that I have on my phone.

I'd be very grateful for any feedback.

As a separate question has anyone tried using HeadUnit Reloaded to get wireless Android Auto?


----------



## DWTK

Jdmp said:


> I have the Owtosin version of this bigscreen Android head unit. Mine is TS10 model with 8GB RAM and 128GB storage. Everything works fine and I am quite happy EXCEPT... I'm getting quiet but high pitch whistles (i'm guessing (3kHz-10kHz) with the audio. If no audio is playing, the unit is dead quiet, but once an audio source is selected (music, or phone bluetooth), very quiet, but high pitched whistles occur randomly in the background. When I push the accelerator, I get a certain tone. Other tones seem more random. I'm guessing this is "alternator whine", or general noise in the power supply.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue and if so were you able to fix it? Thanks, John


This sounds like an earthing issue in the car if you can hear the wine with acc. I had it in my bmw can’t remember what fixed it . I had an aftermarket Amp and I think I changed the grounding to thicker cable and used magnet noise reduction things around cables . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

steve-x said:


> Maybe try removing and insulating /wrapping the metal of the rca leads?
> 
> Regarding the unit, the cabled carplay has never worked, no matter what phone I connect to the correct port, zlink just stays on connecting, then repeats and will never successfully launch carplay.
> 
> I’ve had no end of wireless carplay issues as well. Sometimes it’ll just work fine, other times, the headunit bluetooth stops working and requires a full reset to renable bluetooth. Other times the phone shows connected to carplay via wifi, but zlink just says connecting and never launches car play on the unit.
> 
> Sometimes a combination of either forgetting carplay on the phone and reconnecting works, or disabling and renabling blue tooth / wifi on the phone or headunit works, other times, nothing at all will work.
> 
> I’ve found on other forums the px6 is not reliable for carplay with zlink when combined with ‘acc’ signal as ‘auto sleep’. It’s also not possible to cycle a full power off / reboot of the unit (as far as I have found) without either going into factory settings and inputting a special code, or doing 126 changing a setting, saving and exiting. Neither are workable when driving and cause a complete faff to try and get carplay working again when all you want is some music.
> 
> Following advice on another car forum, I set ‘acc signal’ off after 30 seconds. This now means, every time I turn the key off, the unit goes to sleep, then after a further 30 seconds it totally powers down.
> 
> I got in the car today, three times the unit booted up, instead of waling from sleep, and three times wireless carplay worked. I will continue to monitor, and see if this has solved my no end of carplay issues.
> 
> Up until doing this I was going to pull the unit out this week and just go with something reliable like a sony, but this is my last chance to get it working reliably, fingers crossed. I opted for this over the large floating Sony screen as I felt this saved space and looked neater, but any more reliability issues with carplay and its going.
> 
> Also the plastic hook top left has started to fail, its bent inward slightly so is no longer holding the unit solidly.


Yeah I think zlink is pretty shit . Next time I would go for one without and get the Carlinkit dongle . I have it in my evoque with android unit and it’s never fails . You also get constant updates to box and app for bug fixes . That might be a way to go also . 

Options 3 or 5 depending if you want wireless android as well 

￡27.46 42％ Off | Hot Sale CarlinKit USB Wireless CarPlay Dongle Wired Android Auto AI Box Mirrorlink Car Multimedia Player Bluetooth Auto Connect


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EIod2zp




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK

ulissestoga said:


> I installed a Chinese central Android, the appearance is very good compared to the original radio. I really liked!
> 
> Problems I face:
> 1 - Out of nowhere the radio stays on straight, it stopped turning on and off along with the car.
> 2 - I have a BOSE system, I connected all the RCA cables that came in the center, except the RCA for the subwoofer, as there is no other RCA cable to connect to it. The sound is good, but the original bose subwoofer doesn't work.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this?
> View attachment 487864
> 
> View attachment 487866
> 
> View attachment 487865


In my experience this could be two things . 

1) you changed the sleep setting to never . Normally when car goes off the stereo will go to sleep for set period of time for quick boot. If longer it will shutdown all together . I can’t remember the Acc off setting location .

2) your canbus is gone happened to me on my old px3 unit and stereo doesn’t know car is off . Therefore still on . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollieread

Knight-tts said:


> Just need to install a launcher on it and will give it a more oem look  here a photo of mine


Wow, nice work. How do you install these widgets like that?


----------

